# Inter - Milan: 15 ottobre 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

La Serie A entra in pausa, per le partite di qualificazione a Russia 2018. Il campionato ripartirà il 14-15 ottobre 2017, con il super big match tra l'Inter ed il Milan. Derby milanese alla ripresa.

Il Milan arriva al match da due sconfitte consecutive in Serie A contro Sampdoria e Roma. L'Inter è a +7 in classifica sui rossoneri.

Inter - Milan si giocherà domenica 15 ottobre 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. Nel Milan sarà assente Calhanoglu, espulso contro la Roma.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Se non vinciamo siamo messi malissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A entra in pausa, per le partite di qualificazione a Russia 2018. Il campionato ripartirà il 14-15 ottobre 2017, con il super big match tra l'Inter ed il Milan. Derby milanese alla ripresa.
> 
> Il Milan arriva al match da due sconfitte consecutive in Serie A contro Sampdoria e Roma. L'Inter è a +7 in classifica sui rossoneri.
> 
> ...



Ecco ritorno dalle pause nazionali..non vinciamo mai quando ci sono le nazionali. Ormai mi sono segnato il pareggio o sconfitta.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ho buone sensazioni, se giochiamo così. Magari poi si sono già giocati i colpi di c.


----------



## jacky (1 Ottobre 2017)

Inter è 2 piste sotto al Milan come rosa, 4 piste sopra al Milan come guida tecnica.

I centrali dell'Inter al Milan sarebbero il quinto e il sesto, eppure hanno subito solo 2 reti.

Il Milan concede gol facilissimi, o per errori individuali o per malposizionamenti. L'Inter concede occasioni difficili spesso intercettate dal portiere.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Ottobre 2017)

Se loro continuano con le loro prestazioni e noi con quella di stasera si può fare qualcosa di buono. Perdere sarebbe una tragedia e metterebbe fine al nostro campionato; dovremmo quindi puntare solo all’EL.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Presente in su: MILANO ROSSONERA!

L'inter, nelle ultime 2 stagioni, ha cambiato allenatore prima del derby..
Bisogna assolutamente vincere, abbiamo già perso 2 scontri diretti per la champions e perderne un terzo significherebbe addio 4° posto


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2017)

Uscirà un pareggiotto salva asino...


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uscirà un pareggiotto salva asino...



Sarebbe molto probabile.. noi che giochiamo benissimo ma l'inter più concreta e si pareggia.. Ma dubito vada cosi. A noi interessano solo i 3 punti


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2017)

Ultima partita di montella sulla nostra panchina.

Se perde anche il derby e non lo esonerano si starà buttando la stagione consapevolmente.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uscirà un pareggiotto salva asino...



No, la perdiamo.

Di poco ma la perdiamo.


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uscirà un pareggiotto salva asino...




Con Montella probabilmente perdiamo, ma il derby è partita a sé. Anche in caso di vittoria non cambierebbe assolutamente nulla sullo stato attuale della squadra.


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2017)

Perdere per perdere, a prescindere dagli equilibri tattici, a questo punto tanto varrebbe giocare col 4-2-3-1 e schierare quelli tecnicamente più forti.


Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Biglia Kessie
Suso Calhanoglu Bonaventura
Silva​


----------



## Crox93 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Sconfitta di misura per errori singoli di Bonucci e Kessie
2 a 1


----------



## Rossonero97 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Pareggio oppure la vinciamo noi di misura così che per un altro mese l'incompetente Montella salva la panchina.


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perdere per perdere, a prescindere dagli equilibri tattici, a questo punto tanto varrebbe giocare col 4-2-3-1 e schierare quelli tecnicamente più forti.
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Ormai ha preso la strada della difesa a 3. Non si schioderà da quel modulo che neanche lui vuole.


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uscirà un pareggiotto salva asino...


molto probabile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ormai ha preso la strada della difesa a 3. Non si schioderà da quel modulo che neanche lui vuole.


Lo fa soltanto per presunta coerenza, quando ormai abbiamo capito tutti che il passaggio a 3 l'ha scopiazzato dai giornali.


----------



## Black (2 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perdere per perdere, a prescindere dagli equilibri tattici, a questo punto tanto varrebbe giocare col 4-2-3-1 e schierare quelli tecnicamente più forti.
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



probabilmente la formazione migliore da schierare. Ma figurati se ridolini mollla il suo 3-5-2


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo fa soltanto per presunta coerenza, quando ormai abbiamo capito tutti che il passaggio a 3 l'ha scopiazzato dai giornali.



Lo dissi prima del passaggio al nuovo modulo che ci avrebbe rimesso Suso, che rimane il più forte in squadra. Su 12 punti 6 ne ha fatti da solo nelle prime 2 giornate. E il fenomeno gli impone una posizione diversa prima e la panchina poi.


----------



## distinti (2 Ottobre 2017)

Se la squadra avesse davvero le palle questa sarebbe la partita della svolta.
Si incrociano nello stesso weekend Juve-Lazio e Roma-Napoli.
Bisogna fare 9 punti con Inter, Genoa, Chievo...fosse così ci riproporremo per il quarto posto!

ps è un posto un pò ottimistico, certo che se penso che nelle ultime 3 partite abbiamo fatto 0 goal (rigori esclusi) allora c'è da piangere!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo fa soltanto per presunta coerenza, quando ormai abbiamo capito tutti che il passaggio a 3 l'ha scopiazzato dai giornali.



Che poi Borini giocava sulla linea dei difensori. Praticamente era una difesa a 4 con il problema che non c'è collocazione tattica per Suso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Ottobre 2017)

Un’altra sconfitta


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Ottobre 2017)

Sono molto positivo, loro fanno schifo, altro che noi


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2017)

Perdere anche questa renderebbe la classifica inguardabile


----------



## Milanista (2 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perdere per perdere, a prescindere dagli equilibri tattici, a questo punto tanto varrebbe giocare col 4-2-3-1 e schierare quelli tecnicamente più forti.
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Sarei d'accordo, ma temo Cahla sia squalificato. 

Suso e Bonaventura esterni d'attacco, nel ruolo in cui rendono meglio, con Silva al centro, sarebbe l'ideale per me.


----------



## shevchampions (2 Ottobre 2017)

Suso e Bonaventura non convocati in nazionale, due settimane di allenamento con derby come motivante. Çhala squalificato. Per me giocheranno entrambi con Kalinič, che si riprenderà a breve.


----------



## zlatan (3 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perdere per perdere, a prescindere dagli equilibri tattici, a questo punto tanto varrebbe giocare col 4-2-3-1 e schierare quelli tecnicamente più forti.
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



E' una vita che parlo anche io di 4-2-3-1, con Calabria al posto di Abate ovviamente, ma nessuno neanche dei media la prende in considerazione. Ovviamente per il derby non essendoci Chala non è proponibile, ma spero lo sarà in futuro. Il problema è che per rivedere la difesa a 4 dovremo cambiare allenatore ormai, come per rivedere Suso nel suo ruolo...


----------



## Lambro (3 Ottobre 2017)

al momento attuale come intensita' l'inter ci doppia.

sinceramente ho brutte brutte sensazioni, anche se con la roma qualcosa di meglio si è visto, ma siamo così involuti...mentre la squadra di spalletti è rodata , cinica, fortunatissima vero, ma ci crede sempre, contrariamente a noi che dopo 1 gol subito crolliamo miseramente.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Inter è 2 piste sotto al Milan come rosa, 4 piste sopra al Milan come guida tecnica.
> 
> I centrali dell'Inter al Milan sarebbero il quinto e il sesto, eppure hanno subito solo 2 reti.
> 
> Il Milan concede gol facilissimi, o per errori individuali o per malposizionamenti. L'Inter concede occasioni difficili spesso intercettate dal portiere.



Tutto condivisibile io aggiungo anche che fra donnarumma e handanovic in questo momento c'è un abbisso


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Ottobre 2017)

Tutto starà in chi passerà in vantaggio. Se saremo noi potremmo anche vincerla, se saranno loro è finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2017)

343

Gigio 
Mateo Leo Romagna 
Bohrini Kessie Biglia RR 
Suso AS Jack 

Con l'aiuto dell'infortunio di Kalinic, Monty dovrebbe finalmente schierare qualcosa di simile, anche se Jack sarà sulla linea dei CC


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Ottobre 2017)

Secondo me perdiamo pure questa...


----------



## Aron (7 Ottobre 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me perdiamo pure questa...



Anche per me. 
Il derby è una partita a sé, ma ci stiamo preparando malissimo, tra cavolate di Montella, prestazione oscena di Bonucci pure in Nazionale, tuonate di Berlusconi e silenzi assordanti di Fassone e Mirabelli (e l'elenco potrebbe andare avanti).

Perdendo il derby saremmo definitivamente fuori dalla lotta per lo scudetto, a dieci punti dall'Inter, e lontanissimi dal terzo posto. Rimarrebbe in gioco un complicato e proibitivo quarto posto.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Ottobre 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me perdiamo pure questa...





Aron ha scritto:


> Anche per me.
> Il derby è una partita a sé, ma ci stiamo preparando malissimo, tra cavolate di Montella, prestazione oscena di Bonucci pure in Nazionale, tuonate di Berlusconi e silenzi assordanti di Fassone e Mirabelli (e l'elenco potrebbe andare avanti).
> 
> Perdendo il derby saremmo definitivamente fuori dalla lotta per lo scudetto, a dieci punti dall'Inter, e lontanissimi dal terzo posto. Rimarrebbe in gioco un complicato e proibitivo quarto posto.



E ricordatevi che dovete morire!

Scherzi a parte, l' Inter non è la Juve o il Napoli, non partiamo affatto sconfitti.

L' importante sarà non entrare in campo flosci.

Come ho già scritto, spero solo che non siano "problemi societari" a distrarre i giocatori.


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Ottobre 2017)

Questo è il derby in cui si vendicheranno del 6 a 0.
Fossi in Montella giocherei col 5-4-1 e punterei *solo *a non subire gol.


----------



## Aron (7 Ottobre 2017)

Non sono mai stato così pessimista per un derby


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Tutto starà in chi passerà in vantaggio. Se saremo noi potremmo anche vincerla, se saranno loro è finita.



Questo Milan da la sensazioni di non esser assolutamente in grado di recuperare uno svantaggio. Primo perchè da un punto di vista atletico mi pare di benzina ce ne sia poca, punto secondo perchè è una squadra con poco carattere e poca grinta, se non in qualche singolo e sporadico elemento.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 343
> 
> Gigio
> Mateo Leo Romagna
> ...



La migliore formazione possibile allo stato attuale, sperando che Jack abbia un pò recuperato durante la pausa.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Questo è il derby in cui si vendicheranno del 6 a 0.
> Fossi in Montella giocherei col 5-4-1 e punterei *solo *a non subire gol.



Ma dai sono l'inda non il Real. E poi è derby e il pareggio non lo voglio


----------



## Aron (7 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma dai sono l'inda non il Real. E poi è derby e il pareggio non lo voglio



Per fare risultato, e considerando il rendimento pessimo della squadra, conviene coprirsi e sfruttare il contropiede.

Con le fesserie di Montella su palleggio, fraseggio e cazzeggio non si combina nulla.


----------



## simone316 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Quanto scommettiamo che Silva non partirà titolare?..


----------



## krull (8 Ottobre 2017)

Ci sfondano.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Vincere assolutamente


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato così pessimista per un derby



Anch'io. Però sai, i derby sono molto strani, spesso chi sembra in crisi nera ha uno scatto d'orgoglio e reagisce. Il punto è che per me abbiamo problemi strutturali e di guida tecnica, quindi siamo capacissimi di vincere il derby e poi ripiombare di nuovo nella crisi. La cosa peggiore sarebbe il pareggino che non sposterebbe nulla e prolungherebbe l'agonia.


----------



## vanbasten (8 Ottobre 2017)

vincere e vinceremo!


----------



## Aron (8 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Anch'io. Però sai, i derby sono molto strani, spesso chi sembra in crisi nera ha uno scatto d'orgoglio e reagisce. Il punto è che per me abbiamo problemi strutturali e di guida tecnica, quindi siamo capacissimi di vincere il derby e poi ripiombare di nuovo nella crisi. La cosa peggiore sarebbe il pareggino che non sposterebbe nulla e prolungherebbe l'agonia.



Il pareggio è per me improbabile.
L'Inter sa che se ci batte ci affossa quasi irrimediabilmente per questa stagione, giocheranno a mille.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo sia rispolverato il Suso "sulla mattonella" della scorsa stagione, leggermente determinante nel derby.
Montella si dia una svegliata visti gli esterni dell'Inter


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia rispolverato il Suso "sulla mattonella" della scorsa stagione, leggermente determinante nel derby.
> Montella si dia una svegliata visti gli esterni dell'Inter



Conoscendo Montella, Suso in quella posizione dovrebbe essere scontatissimo. Mi sorprenderei del contrario.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2017)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky di Inter-MILAN:*


----------



## zlatan (10 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky di Inter-MILAN:*



Naturalmente ci sarà Kalinic al posto di Andrè Silva non ho dubbi se ha recuperato dall'infortunio... Giochiamo di nuovo in 10 perchè Suso non può giocare in un ruolo diverso da esterno destro alto. Vediamo quante partite dobbiamo ancora buttare prima di capirlo....


----------



## de sica (10 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky di Inter-MILAN:*



Non mi sembra una formazione da 4-2-3-1, ma piuttosto un 3-5-1-1. Così davanti saremo limitati


----------



## Aalpacaaa (10 Ottobre 2017)

Giocherei con Abate, Paletta, Bonucci, Rodriguez in difesa. A centrocampo Suso, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura. Davanti Silva, Kalinic.

4-4-2, Milan operaio e di sicuro non perdiamo.


----------



## simone316 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky di Inter-MILAN:*



3-5-1-1 ma ci sarà Kalinic al posto di Silva. Suso fuori ruolo. Bonaventura ha quest'occasione per tornare titolare ;se anche stavolta farà una prestazione indecente e svogliata, fora di ball..


----------



## Aron (10 Ottobre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Giocherei con Abate, Paletta, Bonucci, Rodriguez in difesa. A centrocampo Suso, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura. Davanti Silva, Kalinic.
> 
> 4-4-2, Milan operaio e di sicuro non perdiamo.



Si potrebbe provare, e si farebbe contenti un po' tutti. Montella giocherebbe coi suoi prediletti e Silva starebbe comunque in campo.
Una variante potrebbe essere Calhanoglu al posto di Kalinic, giocando con un 4-4-1-1 ma che comunque in fase offensiva sarebbe sostenuto da Suso, Bonaventura e gli inserimenti di Kessie.


----------



## krull (10 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe provare, e si farebbe contenti un po' tutti. Montella giocherebbe coi suoi prediletti e Silva starebbe comunque in campo.
> Una variante potrebbe essere Calhanoglu al posto di Kalinic, giocando con un 4-4-1-1 ma che comunque in fase offensiva sarebbe sostenuto da Suso, Bonaventura e gli inserimenti di Kessie.



Calhanoglu é squalificato. Suso nel 442 non ce lo vedo molto, fece fatica in quella posizione e con solo 2 centrocampisti ti consegni all'Inter in pratica. Loro sono statici lá in mezzo, vanno aggrediti e messi sotto col ritmo. Serve densità in mezzo e ripartenze veloci. Paletta poi non gioca tipo da maggio, non mi sembra il caso. Per me bisogna fare 3412 con Locatelli e Biglia in mezzo e Kessie trequartista ad aggredire il metodista. Suso e Silva davanti dove serve velocità perché i loro centrali sono fisicamente molto forti e Kalinic farebbe la stessa fine della partita contro la Roma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky di Inter-MILAN:*


È diventato un talebano del 3-5-2.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra una formazione da 4-2-3-1, ma piuttosto un 3-5-1-1. Così davanti saremo limitati



potrebbe essere anche un 3 4 3, con rodriguez e borini come esterni di centrocampo, jack e suso sulle ali e silva punta, no?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2017)

unica via


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> unica via



E' esattamente la formazione che vorrei vedere in campo


----------



## vanbasten (11 Ottobre 2017)

per me vinciamo bene.


----------



## distinti (11 Ottobre 2017)

Gioca Silva sicuro al 100%


----------



## Aron (11 Ottobre 2017)

Montella che perde il derby con Andre Silva in panchina...
Non oso immaginare le reazioni.


----------



## DrHouse (11 Ottobre 2017)

con Calhanoglu fuori, l'unica formazione possibile:

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Borini Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
Suso Bonaventura
Silva

dalla panca pronto Cutrone, con Locatelli e Calabria... Kalinic se recupera...


----------



## 666psycho (11 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> unica via



d'accordissimo..


----------



## 7vinte (11 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma;Musacchio,Bonucci,Romagnoli;Borini,Kessie,Biglia,Rodriguez;Suso,Silva,Bonaventura


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> con Calhanoglu fuori, l'unica formazione possibile:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> ...



Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Kessiè Biglia Locatelli Bonaventura
Silva o Kalinic​
Lo stesso che avrei fatto contro la Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> unica via


Anche, se proprio si vuole mantenere la difesa a tre, ma il tridente davanti è tassativo; la si smetta con 'sta storia dell'attacco a due. Le soluzioni per questo Milan sono tre: 4-3-3, 4-2-3-1 o 3-4-3.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> unica via



mi piace. 
speriamo che jack e suso siano tornati ai loro livelli. 
andrè è in un ottimo periodo....hype a mille....forza milan.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Ottobre 2017)

La speranza è di non vedere più le due punte.. false punte


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2017)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Inter-MILAN: *


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Inter-MILAN: *



C'è un che di geniale nel giocare con Suso e Bonaventura in un modulo in cui nessuno dei due è a proprio agio  

Con quei due o fai il 3-4-3 o il 4-3-3, altrimenti che partano dalla panchina.


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2017)

*Franco Ordine:* "non c'è fusione tra vecchi e nuovi."

*Ruiu:* "per il derby che si sospendano i regolamenti di conti nello spogliatoio."

*Mauro Suma:* "Lo strato dei vecchi e dei nuovi non deve creare un'aria in cui le cose restano irrisolte, fra cose dette e cose non dette. Che si lascino da parte permalosità o questioni di principio."

Possiamo parlare di modulo, allenatore e società finché si vuole, ma la grana dello spogliatoio è un problema enorme.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine:* "non c'è fusione tra vecchi e nuovi."
> 
> *Ruiu:* "per il derby che si sospendano i regolamenti di conti nello spogliatoio."
> 
> ...



ah beh se lo dicono loro


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ah beh se lo dicono loro



Lo dicono anche altri, purtroppo. 
E quando non lo dicono ci pensano i giocatori stessi (come il like di Locatelli).


----------



## zlatan (12 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine:* "non c'è fusione tra vecchi e nuovi."
> 
> *Ruiu:* "per il derby che si sospendano i regolamenti di conti nello spogliatoio."
> 
> ...



Ho sempre sottovalutato questa voce, ma se persino Suma la tira fuori ho paura che sia vera. E francamente allo spogliatoio modello lazio 1974 dove c'erano 2 gruppi che in allenamento si menavano e poi vincevano non credo o meglio è un'eccezione.
Come sempre però nella maggior parte dei casi bastano 2 vittorie per rimettere le cose a posto e a noi mancano 2/3 vittorie consecutive se poi una di queste è nel derby, svoltiamo.
Non sono ottimista purtroppo ma non lo sono mai e spesso mi sbaglio. E conto di sbagliarmi anche questa volta...


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ho sempre sottovalutato questa voce, ma se persino Suma la tira fuori ho paura che sia vera. E francamente allo spogliatoio modello lazio 1974 dove c'erano 2 gruppi che in allenamento si menavano e poi vincevano non credo o meglio è un'eccezione.
> Come sempre però nella maggior parte dei casi bastano 2 vittorie per rimettere le cose a posto e a noi mancano 2/3 vittorie consecutive se poi una di queste è nel derby, svoltiamo.
> Non sono ottimista purtroppo ma non lo sono mai e spesso mi sbaglio. E conto di sbagliarmi anche questa volta...



Le vittorie sono la miglior medicina, su questo nessun dubbio.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Inter-MILAN: *



*
Designato l'arbitro Tagliavento.*


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Inter-MILAN: *



Se giochiamo così ci ammazzano...


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Ottobre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ho sempre sottovalutato questa voce, ma se persino Suma la tira fuori ho paura che sia vera. E francamente allo spogliatoio modello lazio 1974 dove c'erano 2 gruppi che in allenamento si menavano e poi vincevano non credo o meglio è un'eccezione.
> Come sempre però nella maggior parte dei casi bastano 2 vittorie per rimettere le cose a posto e a noi mancano 2/3 vittorie consecutive se poi una di queste è nel derby, svoltiamo.
> Non sono ottimista purtroppo ma non lo sono mai e spesso mi sbaglio. E conto di sbagliarmi anche questa volta...



Se lo scrivono Ruiu ed Ordine non me ne frega niente, remerebbero contro anche dopo 5 vittorie di fila, inventando problemi surreali. Se invece ne parla Suma mi preoccupo già un pò di più.

Più che l'allenatore (moscio) c'è da sperare che la nuova proprietà metta tutti in riga, ad iniziare dai ragazzini.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Designato l'arbitro Tagliavento.*


se ciao


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Franco Ordine:* "non c'è fusione tra vecchi e nuovi."
> 
> *Ruiu:* "per il derby che si sospendano i regolamenti di conti nello spogliatoio."
> 
> ...



La grana dello spogliatoio è un problema sopratutto del allenatore, anzi una questionè che dimostra la personalità del allenatore.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Inter-MILAN: *



Sembra proprio che non c'è limite all'egocentrismo e la idiozia di Montella.. cosi Spalletti facile facile ha già vinto questo derby.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Suicidio Suso seconda punta... basta dai.. non scherziamo!


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Ottobre 2017)

spiace, ma ormai non ho piu stimoli per questa stagione, anche se a dire il vero considero l'annata terminata con l'acquisto del funzionale, che ha rappresentato la pietra tombale su ogni ambizione


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso; André Silva.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso; André Silva.*



Ma come? Non schiera Kalinic in carrozzina?


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2017)




----------



## Clarenzio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Montella punta allo 0-0 salva panchina.


----------



## cris (13 Ottobre 2017)

ancora con sto Suso in quella posizione... che palle

non sono in grado di fare alcun pronostico, penso che le prendiamo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ci imbarcano


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Dell'inter non invidio nessuno, forse perisic che ormai è un giocatore affidabile che abbina qualità a quantità. Ma sulla carta non vedo tutta questa differenza in termini di qualità, anzi. 

In qualsiasi altra condizione questa squadra vincerebbe contro l'inter senza problemi.


----------



## Aron (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ho avuto un pensiero flash da brividi: Ventura al Milan


----------



## alcyppa (13 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho avuto un pensiero flash da brividi: Ventura al Milan



Vengo la e ti picchio


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Certo che sta grande Inter non la vedo proprio.


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Ottobre 2017)

2-0 per gli sfigati e arriva Petkovic dopo gli spareggi delle Nazionali.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Ottobre 2017)

bisogna giocare con il 3.4.3 o il 3.4.2.1... non si può sprecare suso come seconda punta. Questa partita bisogna vincerla!


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Ottobre 2017)

Firmerei per un pareggio, e pensare che con Mihalovic, Niang e Montolivo vinsimo 3 a 0.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo che sta grande Inter non la vedo proprio.


Ecco perché è grave stare a -7 e sarebbe tragico andare a -10.


----------



## Butcher (13 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Firmerei per un pareggio, e pensare che con Mihalovic, Niang e Montolivo *vinsimo* 3 a 0.



vincemmo


----------



## Butcher (13 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo che sta grande Inter non la vedo proprio.



La differenza nell'avere un allenatore di calcio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Ottobre 2017)

Spero che mangino delle bistecche al sangue in questi giorni...



Butcher ha scritto:


> vincemmo



Però si dice egli vinse, non egli vincette


----------



## Butcher (14 Ottobre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Spero che mangino delle bistecche al sangue in questi giorni...
> 
> 
> 
> Però si dice egli vinse, non egli vincette



Spero tu stia scherzando


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2017)

*Probabili formazze di Inter-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset: *


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Ottobre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> vincemmo



grazie butcher


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Ottobre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Spero che mangino delle bistecche al sangue in questi giorni...
> 
> 
> 
> Però si dice egli vinse, non egli vincette



ahhaha, si infatti mi ha tratto in inganno pero ha ragione [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]:
io vinsi
tu vincesti
egli vinse
noi vincemmo
voi vinceste
essi vinsero


----------



## folletto (14 Ottobre 2017)

Suso fuori ruolo, Borini esterno del 352.....mah, secondo me senza Conti sto 352 non ha molto senso e l'unico modo per far giocare la gente nel proprio ruolo è il 4231 (ma forse non è il modulo gradito a Bonucci?). La sosta che c'è stata era il momento giusto per cambiare il mister che mi pare non abbia minimamente in mano lo spogliatoio oltre a fare delle scelte per me più che discutibili. 
Per domani sera alte possibilità di figura di melma a meno che non si inverta il trend "chiapposo" dei prescritti, comunque Forza Milan.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Ottobre 2017)

Suso non è lontano dalla sua posizione, secondo me dovrebbe andarci e lo farà in partita, al vertice dell'area, ma non partendo dalla linea laterale. Perchè non c'è un altro in quella zona, non è libero di andarci lui? Chi ci andrebbe al vertice dell'area, Borini o Kessie?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Ottobre 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere anche un 3 4 3, con rodriguez e borini come esterni di centrocampo, jack e suso sulle ali e silva punta, no?



ma Calabria perché non gioca + in quel ruolo?
aveva fatto una gran prestazione.. quindi dopo infortunio 
pensavo che si sarebbe rivisto al posto di "Borini" 

cmq chiudo con meglio Borini che Abate! l'uomo Derby 
ma x Inter!!! XD


----------



## 666psycho (14 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze di Inter-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset: *



spero proprio che non si giochi così..


----------



## fra29 (14 Ottobre 2017)

Quanti rimpianti per un meraviglioso duello Conti-Nagatomo.. maledetta sfig.a


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Ottobre 2017)

Erano tanti anni che non sentivo così un derby. Dobbiamo assolutamente vincere per tappare la bocca a quelle fogne.


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze di Inter-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset: *



Ormai il modulo è questo. 
Forse Suso dietro a Silva si perde un pochino, forse poteva osare di più con chalanoglu ma forse è più una condizione fisica. Paradossalmente quello che mi convince meno è il centrocampo.


----------



## simone316 (14 Ottobre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ormai il modulo è questo.
> Forse Suso dietro a Silva si perde un pochino, forse poteva osare di più con chalanoglu ma forse è più una condizione fisica. Paradossalmente quello che mi convince meno è il centrocampo.



Hakan è squalificato.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze di Inter-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset: *





Basta!!! 

Ormai voglio solo l'esonero di Montella, non mi interessa più nulla, è un idiota fatto e finito.


----------



## Casnop (14 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze di Inter-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset: *


Le circostanze della partita, ed una naturale soggezione all'istinto di conservazione, faranno derivare Suso verso destra, e porteranno Bonaventura più avanti, relativamente più libero in una zona presidiata difensivamente da ottimi interditori come Biglia e Rodriguez. Jack potrà meglio distendersi in avanti ed aiutare il movimento di Andre Silva e, auspicabilmente, gli inserimenti dall'altro lato di Borini e Kessie. E' su quel lato che dobbiamo fare pressione per limitare il loro miglior giocatore, Perisic. Sull'altro fronte, Candreva sarà preso tra Rodriguez e Romagnoli, e ciò dovrebbe aiutare a limitarne il raggio di azione. Suso deve prevalere su Nagatomo, e lì aprirsi finalmente il nostro derby. Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## The P (14 Ottobre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze di Inter-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset: *



non ce la faccio più a vedere sto scempio di modulo. Vergognoso.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Ottobre 2017)

Se non facciamo risultato con questi, contro Napoli e Juventus non presentiamoci nemmeno


----------



## Raryof (14 Ottobre 2017)

Ultima chiamata per Suso "gioca dove vuoi" e Jack "l'ordinato", se si fallisce pure domani è finito il campionato.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Ottobre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> non ce la faccio più a vedere sto scempio di modulo. Vergognoso.



alla fine penso verrà fuori un 3-4-3, con jack e suso portati ad allargarsi verso sinistra e destra. 

anche perchè suso dietro la punta non si può vedere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Ottobre 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> spero proprio che non si giochi così..



per me alla fine sarà un 343 camuffato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le circostanze della partita, ed una naturale soggezione all'istinto di conservazione, faranno derivare Suso verso destra, e porteranno Bonaventura più avanti, relativamente più libero in una zona presidiata difensivamente da ottimi interditori come Biglia e Rodriguez. Jack potrà meglio distendersi in avanti ed aiutare il movimento di Andre Silva e, auspicabilmente, gli inserimenti dall'altro lato di Borini e Kessie. E' su quel lato che dobbiamo fare pressione per limitare il loro miglior giocatore, Perisic. Sull'altro fronte, Candreva sarà preso tra Rodriguez e Romagnoli, e ciò dovrebbe aiutare a limitarne il raggio di azione. Suso deve prevalere su Nagatomo, e lì aprirsi finalmente il nostro derby. Incrociamo le dita.





Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> per me alla fine sarà un 343 camuffato



E' quello che anch'io tentavo di spiegare, o che immagino si possa verificare, Suso e Bonaventura sono liberi di spaziare e pure Kessie di fare le sue incursioni. 
E' un 3 5 1 1 solo difensivamente, ma pure difensivamente non so come saranno schierati, cioè come sarà fatto il pressing? Non è previsto? Se è inteso solo in modo attendista è un modulo con cui si presentano le neopromosse a San Siro...


----------



## 666psycho (15 Ottobre 2017)

dovremo essere cinici e segnare alla prima occasione. Secondo me, l'inter ci farà giocare e ci lascerà il pallino del gioco. Se saremo bravi a sfruttare le occasioni, la vinciamo, altrimenti ci purgano anche loro.


----------



## Black (15 Ottobre 2017)

brutte sensazioni per stasera. Sono già in tensione. Loro sono troppo fortunati e quadrati, mentre noi una squadra giovane senza certezze.
La vedo male. So che servirebbe a poco, ma mi accontenterei di un pari.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Io spero sempre in Silva-Cutrone. Hanno il fucile caricato a pallettoni.


----------



## Roccoro (15 Ottobre 2017)

Stasera voglio 11 puma in campo, non me ne frega nulla del modulo, voglio che entrino in campo con la rabbia negli occhi e pure se dovessimo passare in svantaggio dovranno mantenere questo stato d'animo, oggi dovranno fare il tutto per tutto anche se è brutto da dire all'ottavo giornata, ma oggi si deciderà se siamo o meno da quarto posto! Quindi forza Milan!


----------



## vannu994 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Io sono giorni che vivo nell'ansia... Se non vinciamo secondo me è un disastro vero e proprio, a -10 dalle M***e all'ottava giornata sarebbe veramente troppo. Per non parlare delle ripercussioni a livello psicologico, si metterebbe male male.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> brutte sensazioni per stasera. Sono già in tensione. Loro sono troppo fortunati e quadrati, mentre noi una squadra giovane senza certezze.
> La vedo male. So che servirebbe a poco, ma mi accontenterei di un pari.



Io sono in tensione da 3-4 giorni.


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ci siamo preparati malissimo a questo derby, vedo pochi margini di vittoria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Perdere, ma anche pareggiare, questo derby significherebbe sprofondare del tutto, perché se vinci resti, comunque, a -4 da Inter e Lazio e agganci la Roma con una partita in meno, ma se perdi o pareggi...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se non vinciamo è la fine.. il pareggino a noi non serve proprio a nulla.. siamo già in ritardo di 7 punti dalla champions... 
La Lazio corre e fa paura..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdere, ma anche pareggiare, questo derby significherebbe sprofondare del tutto, perché se vinci resti, comunque, a -4 da Inter e Lazio e agganci la Roma con una partita in meno, ma se perdi o pareggi...


Se perdi o pareggi è la fine.. punto..


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se perdi o pareggi è la fine.. punto..



La differenza è che con una sconfitta è possibile un ribaltone in panchina, con un pareggio si prosegue con Montella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> La differenza è che con una sconfitta è possibile un ribaltone in panchina, con un pareggio si prosegue con Montella.


Per questo temo il pareggio; se proprio non dobbiamo vincere, meglio perdere che pareggiare.


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdere, ma anche pareggiare, questo derby significherebbe sprofondare del tutto, perché se vinci resti, comunque, a -4 da Inter e Lazio e agganci la Roma con una partita in meno, ma se perdi o pareggi...



Finire a -12 dalla prima all'ottava giornata... 

L'ultima volta che è successo di finire con un distacco pari o superiore all'ottava giornata è stato nel campionato 2013/14, stagione disastrosa come ben sappiamo.
Statisticamente ti riduci a giocare per il quinto/sesto posto, ma di solito non ti qualifichi neanche per le coppe. 

A quel punto l'unico modo per cambiare l'inerzia sarebbe una campagna acquisti invernale importante.


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per questo temo il pareggio; se proprio non dobbiamo vincere, meglio perdere che pareggiare.



In cuor mio vorrei vincere e vedere la rinascita di Montella, ma mi rendo conto che sia difficile...


----------



## Tobi (15 Ottobre 2017)

serve assolutamente la vittoria. Se non vince stasera per me Montella ha finito il suo tempo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vedo il mister caricato a palettoni. 
Non aveva mai detto parole simili. 
Spero che abbia caricato i giocatori a dovere. 

Siamo alla partita dal Dentro o fuori.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Ottobre 2017)

Io invece non sono in tensione perché purtroppo parto molto pessimista,mi dispiace ma in questo momento è così. Tra l'altro perdere sarebbe veramente la debacle definitiva.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ultima possibilità, se non vinciamo la stagione è conclusa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> In cuor mio vorrei vincere e vedere la rinascita di Montella, ma mi rendo conto che sia difficile...


Anch'io, ma sembra aver davvero perso la bussola. Io, per oggi, ho davvero poche speranze sul piano del gioco, ad esempio; già li vedo i giocatori mollissimi che non tengono su un pallone e la linea difensiva colabrodo che viene infilata da tutte le parti da Perisic e Icardi.


----------



## fra29 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sono in suepertensione dalla fine di Milan Roma.
Purtroppo però ho bruttissime sensazioni...per me si perde 1-0 o 2-1...


----------



## LukeLike (15 Ottobre 2017)

In panchina c'è il vuoto comunque se la partita richiede di cambiare qualcosa a gara in corso...


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> In panchina c'è il vuoto comunque se la partita richiede di cambiare qualcosa a gara in corso...



Cutrone e basta in pratica.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Ottobre 2017)

Pagherei per un pari


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pagherei per un pari



.


----------



## de sica (15 Ottobre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pagherei per un pari



Il pari non serve a niente.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Ottobre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pagherei per un pari



Io invece pagherei per far esonerare Montella, sono davero stanco di perdere e regalare punti..


----------



## de sica (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se si perde stasera, siamo 9 in classifica. Da esonero immediato eh


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Se si perde stasera, siamo 9 in classifica. Da esonero immediato eh



Decimi, perché l'attuale differenza reti pari a zero (come il Chievo) diverrebbe negativa in caso di sconfitta.


----------



## Bebeto73 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Purtroppo ho avuto un imprevisto e non sono 
Partito per Milano.
Chi fosse interessato cedo biglietto in curva
Datemi numero carta rossonero è faccio subito
Trasferimento.
Scrivetemi [email protected]


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> In panchina c'è il vuoto comunque se la partita richiede di cambiare qualcosa a gara in corso...


il vero vuoto è nell'allenatore
Comunque Locatelli e Cutrone possono essere utili (Locatelli doveva giocare dall'inizio!)

In ogni caso com'è che c'è sto vuoto in panchina ma i tifosi dicevano che eravmo più forti dell'Inter? Io vedo la panchina dell'Inter e leggo Cancelo, Joao Mario, Karamoh e Eder che, secondo me, sono giocatori che per caratteristiche possono cambiare la partita a gara in corso.


Anyway, ancora 3-5-2 e giocatori fuori posizione, in un derby in un momento delicatissimo. Montella oltre che essere mediocre, è anche molto stupido. Veramente stupido...

avrei giocato con 
Gigio
Abate-Bonucci-Musacchio-RR
Kessie-Biglia-Locatelli
Suso-Silva-Jack


----------



## patriots88 (15 Ottobre 2017)

zero hype
come per qualunque partita da boh 5 anni abbondanti a questa parte.
sono quasi sicuro che non andrà bene
lieto di essere smentito ovviamente.
forza ragazzi!


----------



## patriots88 (15 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Se si perde stasera, siamo 9 in classifica. Da esonero immediato eh



se si perde stasera la stagione è finita.
pure esonerandolo non è che un nuovo allenatore fa il miracolo di portarci in champions.
non che con questa lazio ci siano molto speranze comunque vada.
Rimane l'europa league, ma c'è qualcuno seriamente convinto di poterla vincere?


----------



## arcanum (15 Ottobre 2017)

Tutti mettono quell'immagine della formazione ma ovviamente in campo non staremo mai piazzati in quel modo, se non in fase difensiva.

Secondo me in fase d'attacco Bonaventura andrà ad attaccare l'area a sinistra, mentre Suso tenderà ad andare a destra creando una sorta di 3-4-3. Bonaventura e Suso sono stati a Milanello per due settimane, Montella avrà lavorato proprio sui loro movimenti, tra l'altro sono due giocatori che si conoscono bene e hanno un discreto feeling.

Speriamo bene dai, incrociamo le dita


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il vero vuoto è nell'allenatore
> Comunque Locatelli e Cutrone possono essere utili (Locatelli doveva giocare dall'inizio!)
> 
> In ogni caso com'è che c'è sto vuoto in panchina ma i tifosi dicevano che eravmo più forti dell'Inter? Io vedo la panchina dell'Inter e leggo Cancelo, Joao Mario, Karamoh e Eder che, secondo me, sono giocatori che per caratteristiche possono cambiare la partita a gara in corso.
> ...



Concordo, io avrei fatto lo stesso ma con Musacchio al posto di Abate.. vabbe oggi la vedo grigia, partita da 70%-30% a favore della m***a


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sono molto pessimista. Molto. Questa é davvero la partita che puó decidere il tipo di stagione che avremo. Vincere puó dare una sferzata enorme. Perdere o pareggiare ci darebbe una mazzata tremenda e alzerebbe un polverone gigantesco che ci colpirebbe da tutte le parti. Anche mediaticamente é fondamentale.


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ha segnato Poli.
Non so se è di buon auspicio o un pessimo segnale


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Nagatomo per suso è un avversario molto difficile dato che nello stretto è molto rapido.. l'anno scorso non gli fece vedee palla


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sto morendo d'ansia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Il pari non serve a niente.



Ma almeno non mi uccide il morale


----------



## 1972 (15 Ottobre 2017)

torno a vedere un derby live dal lontano 2001, speriamo che il cuore non faccia boom. alle 20 doppia razione di norvasc e ********** come va va.....


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Quasi ufficiali









de sica ha scritto:


> Se si perde stasera, siamo 9 in classifica. Da esonero immediato eh



Vediamo la prestazione.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che tensione, non vedo l'ora che inizi la partita. Bisogna vincere ad ogni costo. 
Forza Milan!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se non vinciamo stasera la stagione è finita...


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Nagatomo per suso è un avversario molto difficile dato che nello stretto è molto rapido.. l'anno scorso non gli fece vedee palla



L'anno scorso giocava largo, per stasera dovrebbe essere più accentrato con compiti da trequartista. 
Quindi non sfrutterà le debolezze di Nagatomo.


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quasi ufficiali



Sta formazione mi fa una gran paura. Dovevamo giocare a 4, secondo me. Abbiamo zero spinta sulle fasce, e centralmente Suso è inadatto.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Ottobre 2017)

la tensione comincia a salire!! Che ansia! Stasera conta solo la vittoria! Forza ragazzi! Forza Milan!


----------



## Dany20 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ansia a mille. Forza ragazzi. Rialziamoci!


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ho un po d'ansia ma nemmeno troppa, un po ammazzata da aspettative davvero basse.
Forza ragazzi, smentitemi. Dobbiamo vincere e basta


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cosa ha fatto Kessie ai capelli?


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Tonsillite per Joao Mario! Non sarà a disposizione di Spalletti.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

*Ufficiali

INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Miranda, Nagatomo; Gagliardini, Borja Valero; Candreva, Vecino, Perisic; Icardi. 

MILAN (3-5-1-1): Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Borini, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodríguez; Suso; A. Silva.
*


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Miranda, Nagatomo; Gagliardini, Borja Valero; Candreva, Vecino, Perisic; Icardi.
> 
> ...



Vincere vincere vincere vincere


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

*vincere*


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vincere


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

... E vinceremo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Miranda, Nagatomo; Gagliardini, Borja Valero; Candreva, Vecino, Perisic; Icardi.
> 
> ...


Io vorrò vedere anche la prestazione stasera, che non vuol dire "bel gioco", ma squadra compatta, che concede poco e produce molto. 
La vittoria è l'unica cosa che conta, ma se arriverà vincendo 1-0 con un tiro in porta in mischia non potrò ritenermi soddisfatto, perché vorrà dire che sul piano tattico non averemo fatto progressi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Ottobre 2017)

Per evitare il tritacarne mediatico, stasera siamo obbligati a vincere.


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io vorrò vedere anche la prestazione stasera, che non vuol dire "bel gioco", ma squadra compatta, che concede poco e produce molto.
> La vittoria è l'unica cosa che conta, ma se arriverà vincendo 1-0 con un tiro in porta in mischia non potrò ritenermi soddisfatto, perché vorrà dire che sul piano tattico non averemo fatto progressi.



Il punto è che Montella sembra proprio incapace sul piano tattico, almeno quando si parla di far rendere una squadra buona, e non dei scappati di casa, come lo scorso anno. Montella è buono, forse, per tirare fuori qualcosa dagli scarsi. Qui, invece, ci vuole uno che sappia far rendere chi scarso non è. Che sappia creare il gioco necessario per vincere, non per difendersi solamente.


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo i ragazzi girino a mille. Certo che alternative vincenti dalla panca non riesco proprio a vederne.
Mi auguro sia la partita che consacra Andrè Silva.

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vincere!!!!! A tutti i costi!


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se segna il capitano mi lancio di testa dal 6 piano


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Miranda, Nagatomo; Gagliardini, Borja Valero; Candreva, Vecino, Perisic; Icardi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> zero hype
> come per qualunque partita da boh 5 anni abbondanti a questa parte.
> sono quasi sicuro che non andrà bene
> lieto di essere smentito ovviamente.
> forza ragazzi!


Già

Questo succede quando c'e in ballo un misero 4 posto


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se segna il capitano mi lancio di testa dal 6 piano



Non sei un pó estremo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Miranda, Nagatomo; Gagliardini, Borja Valero; Candreva, Vecino, Perisic; Icardi.
> 
> ...



Risatine e "serenità" a parte, spero che Montella abbia reso chiaro ai giocatori il concetto che se perdiamo stasera è finita la stagione.
Voglio vedere gente con la bava alla bocca in campo.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se segna il capitano mi lancio di testa dal 6 piano



Spero ci sia sotto una piscina


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Miranda, Nagatomo; Gagliardini, Borja Valero; Candreva, Vecino, Perisic; Icardi.
> 
> ...



Questi comunque hanno due giocatori su tre in mezzo al campo che giocano praticamente da fermi.
Dobbiamo assolutamente sovrastarli a centrocampo con Jack e Kessié.


----------



## de sica (15 Ottobre 2017)

Forza ragazzi!!


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se segna il capitano mi lancio di testa dal 6 piano



Ahahahahah speriamo 
Madonna quanto godrei contro sti sfigati..li odio più dei gobbi!


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah speriamo
> Madonna quanto godrei contro sti sfigati..li odio più dei gobbi!



Sembra facciano a gara a chi sia il più odioso


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sembra facciano a gara a chi sia il più odioso



Sai..con i ladri ce la siamo sempre giocata, ma questi chi sono???
Nati male e dopo..sono sempre stati i perdenti e gli sfigati..nonostante questo hanno una squadra ridicola e inversamente proporzionale alla loro arroganza e al loro culo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non sono fiducioso.
Giocare con 3 centrali contro una sola punta mi sembra nonsense, si rischia solo confusione del tipo "tuo! Mio! Tuo!". Inoltre si perde un uomo a centrocampo per niente.

Detto ció non ne farei un dramma, ormai sono entrato nell'ottica che questo campionato é di costruzione e che le chance migliori ce le giochiamo in EL.

Diamo tempo per costruire con calma.

Forza Milan!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vedo borini e sto male... Non ce la posso fare...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pagherei per un pari


Il pari? Per restare 7 in classifica a -6 dal quarto posto? 
O vinci o basta. Finisce qui. 
Rimane solo l’europa League..


----------



## pazzomania (15 Ottobre 2017)

Forza ragazzi!!!!

Dai cazoooo (cit. Malesani) dai dai dai che possiamo farcela!

*DOBBIAMO *vincere!


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2017)

A coreografia tanto per cambiare vinciamo noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Ottobre 2017)

Stupenda la coreografia, da brividi!


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Coreografia incredibile.


----------



## 1972 (15 Ottobre 2017)

dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Forza ragazziiiiiii!


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sapete se Mediaset la da in HD?


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna che furbetti (e ineleganti) quelli di Diesel, che hanno messo la loro toppa sulle spalle di tutte le giacche


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Iniziata


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ritmi molto bassi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ottimo Borini che innesca il contropiede... avversario


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Malaventura 23 tocchi ogni volta


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Approccio alla gara da provinciale di bassa classifica.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo tutti dietro...


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ci stanno già schiacciando
Ma cosa ci aspettavamo? Nulla e nulla stiamo facendo


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma ride pure in panchina, da solo?


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Primi minuti di non gioco


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Approccio alla gara da provinciale di bassa classifica.


Come il nostro allenatore...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma perché Suso a sinistra... E' ancora più inutile


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Seeeeee buonanotte


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Con Suso in quella posizione lì ci vuole in miracolo


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Scusatemi ma io non vedo molte alternative...o si sono buttati 200 milioni in giocatori scarsi...o abbiamo un allenatore di melma.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bellissimo schema Montelliano su corner
Mi viene gia voglia di cambiare canale, sono davvero stufo


----------



## hiei87 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso e Bonaventura per l'ennesima volta fuori ruolo. Davvero, non me ne capacito...Sembra lo faccia apposta...


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

Borini...


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Scusatemi ma io non vedo molte alternative...o si sono buttati 200 milioni in giocatori scarsi...o abbiamo un allenatore di melma.



Indovina un po' quale dei due


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Questa sarebbe una partita fondamentale per la stagione..... e la giocano cosi? Mah


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sveglia!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che schema


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Suso e Bonaventura per l'ennesima volta fuori ruolo. Davvero, non me ne capacito...Sembra lo faccia apposta...



Sembra? Mh


----------



## neversayconte (15 Ottobre 2017)

MI sembra che come al solito suso bonaventura non stiano in piedi.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che palle sto Suso


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che tristezza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Borja Valero che, banalmente, si trasforma in un misto tra Pirlo, Gerrard, Iniesta quando vede la nostra maglia


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ha una voglia di giocare suso...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

Per il primo tiro in porta dobbiamo aspettare il secondo tempo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso li é piú dannoso che inutile.

Deve ripnsarci, ormai é evidente


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma mia che schifezza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso e jack ruolo o non ruolo... mi sembrano due cadaveri ormai.. giocatoretti..


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Ottobre 2017)

ma come siamo messi male mamma mia


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che pena, che pena.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che brutto inizio


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mi sembra che solo Silva ci stia mettendo le palle...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

E quando segna


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Meno male che loro dietro sono conciati quasi peggio di noi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Questo modulo solo per avere più gente a centrocampo, pietà, neanche il Benevento


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Basta con i corner corti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bell aimmagine di sky che illustra la difesa a 3 del Milan con chiaramnete in5 giocatori in linea.

Quandomimpareremo a vhiamarlo 5-3-2 sará sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso IMBARAZZANTE


----------



## Schism75 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Solito inutile fallo dell'inutile Romagnoli. Non ce la fa proprio 1vs1 non è capace.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

L'utilità di un modulo dove Suso deve saltarne 4 da solo e poi prende il giallo Romagnoli


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso parte e nessuno le segue


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Partiamo in contropiede in....UNO....che scempio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli sempre ammonito...


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo messi malissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Boh siamo impotenti davanti a questa super Inter mirabolante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cacciate sto senza palle di Suso


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2017)

Chissà se Montella avrà studiato il capitolo sui ruoli dei giocatori.


----------



## Milanista (15 Ottobre 2017)

che squadracce


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vado la a orenderli a ceffoni.
Ma cosa fanno???


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Meglio la Lazio di noi e di sta Inter senza spendere 1 euro e vendendo giocatori...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

LOL era fallo di biglia e giallo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma cos'era quella roba?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il senso di uscire palla al piede dalle rimesse da fondo campo giocando cosí..... mistero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non sto guardando la partita e leggo che non mi sto perdendo nulla. Solito Milan montelliano.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso butto la televisione dalla finestra PD


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dai fuori Suso dentro Cutrone basta con sto qua


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ecco.
Addio


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che vadano a quel paese tutti...allenatore e dirigenza compresa...


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Finita la partita e la stagione
Meritato, sono troppo superiori a noi.
Davvero un altra categoria


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma come si fa a prendere sti gol? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sì ma in mezzo dormono 2 contro 1 e lo lasciamo segnare


----------



## Schism75 (15 Ottobre 2017)

cvd. Se perdiamo stasera devono cadere teste.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ecco cosa succede giocando di m...a


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Ottobre 2017)

no vabbè addio bravo bonny


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso vattene


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che schifo


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mi sono rotto veramente le palle


----------



## neversayconte (15 Ottobre 2017)

dai non è finita


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Montella ha sicuramente il 60/70% di colpe ma anche sti giocatori...
Tutti imbrocchiti, abbiamo una maledizione sopra


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

L'unica cosa positiva è che forse è la volta buona che ci liberiamo del mollusco in panchina...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che squadra da cani. Che allenatore ignobile. Che scempio.


----------



## Milanista (15 Ottobre 2017)

gol preso su palla persa da bonaventura, sovrastato fisicamente da...borja valero. ma mannaggia tutto il bestemmiabile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Difesa a 5 dovbbe servire ad evitare i gol tipo quelli dell'Inter.

Ripeto, cambiamo che con questo schema é un disastro dietro l'altro


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

In questo momento siamo a -10 da queste melme. Ditemi voi se è una cosa concepibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non abbiamo mai rimontato una partita quest'anno, dubito succederà ora...


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

A proposito di chi ha sempre sostenuto che Candreva è un giocatore mediocre...


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Una difesa agghiacciante


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa positiva è che forse è la volta buona che ci liberiamo del mollusco in panchina...



Ma figurati...

Questo è più blindato di Sarri e di Allegri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che forte Bonucci, uno ce n'era in mezzo UNO


----------



## Alex (15 Ottobre 2017)

che schifo


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non ce la faccio più... veramente....


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Ottobre 2017)

cmq questa squadra non da mai la sensazione di poter essere pericolosa...che tristezza


----------



## hiei87 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo il nulla cosmico. Continuiamo col 3-5-2 che finora è andato alla grande...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa positiva è che forse è la volta buona che ci liberiamo del mollusco in panchina...



Mi sa che in dirigenza abbiamo dei molluschi più molli ancora, quindi non accadrà imo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bonaventura è un pensionato e Montella continua a mettere Suso centrale...
Solita difesa.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che roba è questa?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ora basta... Montella deve sloggiare.


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso ma vattene a fa...pure tu


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dai che da stasera il somarello della panchina va a ragliare da qualche altra parte.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vergognatevi, vergognatevi tutti.
In primis la dirigenza per aver confermato quel cesso in panchina


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che schifo...


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma guardate come schifo siamo messi


----------



## Miro (15 Ottobre 2017)

In mezz'ora non si è visto un tiro in porta da parte nostra...


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2017)

Una cosa del genere non è accettabile per qualsiasi squadra di Serie A.
Non c'è nulla...nulla.


----------



## Milanista (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma l'allenatore ha detto ai giocatori che è campionato e non un'amichevole?


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dai che da stasera il somarello della panchina va a ragliare da qualche altra parte.



Ma figurati se lo esonerano.
Piuttosto che ammettere di aver sbagliato Mirabelli lo tiene altri 5 anni


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

E c è ancora chi crede che alla fine i nostra valori verranno fuori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia in qualche settimana si è trasformato in un sottoprodotto di Montolivo


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Giochiamo chiaramente con un 5-3-2... altro che 3-5-2 o 3-4-3.
Zero sovrapposizioni, i 2 attaccanti isolati e fraseggio del ***** in difesa


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma lo abbiamo fatto mezzo tiro in porta?


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che forte Bonucci, uno ce n'era in mezzo UNO



Verissimo...ma ne parliamo anche di Romagnoli...non ricordo un suo intervento a bloccare un cross da anni.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

Si chiedeva solo di essere cattivi e dimostrare di avere più voglia dell’Inter. E invece anche in questo siamo inferiori. Che schifezza


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Gli occhi della tigre... Sì certo Mirabelli...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Verissimo...ma ne parliamo anche di Romagnoli...non ricordo un suo intervento a bloccare un cross da anni.



Che sia un birillo inutile, esaltato e sopravvalutato è risaputo, ma confidavo in Bonucci


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

"I giocatori devono giocare con leggerezza e spensierati..."

Manco gli allenatori di terza categoria se ne escono con ste boiate.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Gli è andata di culo a bonaventura, aveva perso una palla d'oro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cioè l'inter che ha faticato con spal e crotone, vincendo alla fine solo per il solito culo, ci sta sovrastando... ZERO TIRI... ZERO!!! CHE PALLE!!!


----------



## Moruboshy (15 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Biglia in qualche settimana si è trasformato in un sottoprodotto di Montolivo



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Io non mi sento di dare contro ai ragazzi. Qui il problema è come siamo messi in campo. I giocatori non possono rendere se nemmeno sono messi in campo decentemente, e se i movimenti non esistono perchè il modulo e l'idea di gioco del tecnico sono ridicoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non c'e reazione.
E non ci sarà.
Possiamo segnare solo casualmente (per poi prendere il secondo due minuti dopo)


----------



## Anguus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Devo ammettere ciò che non avrei mai voluto ammettere. La Juve ci ha rifilato un pacco da 42mln di euro.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma poi perché ripartiamo sempre dal portiere palla a terra, Cristo santo, perché?


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

L'Inter gioca cortissima, noi come sempre spezzati in 2 tronconi.
Non hanno colpe i giocatori, c'è solo un SOMARO in panchina


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Devo ammettere ciò che non avrei mai voluto ammettere. La Juve ci ha rifilato un pacco da 42mln di euro.


A guardarli, sembrano tutti pacchi


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Quando entra Cutrone?


----------



## Milo (15 Ottobre 2017)

0 gioco, tutti fermi.

Inizio a non aver più pazienza, ne di Montella ne di bonucci


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ho spento la tv. Basta.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ste cose non si possono vedere, sto bestemmiando tutti i Santi del Paradiso


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Come dissi già un mese fa siamo a -10 con la stagione finita.
Ah no sono troppo pessimista io.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Io non mi sento di dare contro ai ragazzi. Qui il problema è come siamo messi in campo. I giocatori non possono rendere se nemmeno sono messi in campo decentemente, e se i movimenti non esistono perchè il modulo e l'idea di gioco del tecnico sono ridicoli.



Come siamo messi in campo.

La tenuta atletica.

Mancanza totale di consapevolezza nei propri mezzi.

Mancanza di intesa.

Giocatori che passano da migliori nel loro ruolo a cessoni pessimi (Bonucci, Biglia)

Se non è colpa dell'allenatore, c'è uno strano virus in giro


----------



## Miro (15 Ottobre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma poi perché ripartiamo sempre dal portiere palla a terra, Cristo santo, perché?



Con Donnarumma poi che ha i piedi di un metalmeccanico...solo Montella non se ne accorge.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sisi continuate a passarvela con Donnarumma, al signor Ridolini piace così


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se la Svizzera perde i play off c'è da prendere Petkovic subito


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

incredibile come un allenatore di melma abbia VOLUTAMENTE rovinato le cose buone fatte fino a poco tempo fa
ha distrutto tutto. pazzesco. penso sia la prima volta che vedo una cosa del genere in Serie A.


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Partita indegna. Montella da esonerare nell' intervallo. Squadra catenacciara senza idee e gambe. Assurdo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sono già pronto alle solite parole di Montella che arriverà con il sorriso nel post partita...
“Abbiamo giocato bene, dovevamo fare qualcosa in più.. siamo sulla giusta strada.. ci vuole tempo” 
Intanto fra un po’ siamo in zona retrocessione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sono moscissimi. Qui mi sa che faremo una delle stagioni peggiori della storia del milan


----------



## Anguus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> A guardarli, sembrano tutti pacchi



Voglio solo pensare ottimisticamente che sia colpa di un allenatore capace di valorizzare giocatori mediocri ma non campioni e che lo mandino via col primo treno.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

In settimana si schifava Petkovic...

Ma io dico... MAGARI!!!

Solo Mazzarri considererei peggio di questo salame qui...


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Con Donnarumma poi che ha i piedi di un metalmeccanico...solo Montella non se ne accorge.



Ma in generale è una roba stupidissima, quando sei pressato... Per dire ricordo vari errori anche di Buffon, nelle stesse condizioni... Son proprio cose da evitare quando hai l'avversario a 3 metri


----------



## ignaxio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Maledetti tutte queste invocazioni al 3-5-2 che sapevo benissimo che non portava a nulla! E maledetta società e Montella che ha ceduto alle pressioni dell’ambiente.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma come siamo messi in campo santo Dio??!?!

Ma che roba è?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sono già pronto alle solite parole di Montella che arriverà con il sorriso nel post partita...
> “Abbiamo giocato bene, dovevamo fare qualcosa in più.. siamo sulla giusta strada.. ci vuole tempo”
> Intanto fra un po’ siamo in zona retrocessione



"i giocatori si sono conosciuti solo 3 mesi fa"


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Come siamo messi in campo.
> 
> La tenuta atletica.
> 
> ...



Quanta verità in queste parole...


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Tatticamente ci stanno demolendo.
L'Inter è perfetta in campo, squadra corta, sovrapposizioni, raddoppi.
Noi invece speriamo nel lancio di Biglia, nel fatto che Silva o Suso ne scartino 4... ma sono loro brocchi eh..


----------



## folletto (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il NULLA


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Da bordo campo: "Montella dice alla squadra di rimanere calma"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Montella non lo cacceranno neanche dopo questa sconfitta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come siamo messi in campo santo Dio??!?!
> 
> Ma che roba è?



Quando vedi quel monopiede e monoazione di Suso a sinistra, già capisci come andrà a finire


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Per questo Spalletti se la rideva. Altro che spaventarsi, questi ci fanno a pezzi e il pelatone lo sapeva il valore quasi nullo del nostro allenatore


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sembra la partita scapoli-ammogliati non riusciamo a costruiRe niente,siamo lenti e macchinosi, per quanto giochino male pure loro almeno gol l hanno fatto


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Io vorrei capire cosa cavolo provano in allenamento


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

vergogna vergogna vergognaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Miro (15 Ottobre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma in generale è una roba stupidissima, quando sei pressato... Per dire ricordo vari errori anche di Buffon, nelle stesse condizioni... Son proprio cose da evitare quando hai l'avversario a 3 metri



E' una fissa (idiota) che gli è venuta quest'anno...l'anno socrso, a memoria, non ricordo un coinvolgimento di Donnarumma in ogni inizio azione.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sto c.... di Handanovic


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire cosa cavolo provano in allenamento


A questo punto credo proprio che l’unica cosa che provino in allenamento sono i selfie. Altrimenti è inspiegabile


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire cosa cavolo provano in allenamento



Ottima domanda...

Faranno yoga, il saluto al sole... Altro non sembra...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ci voleva borini per tirare in porta


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Miiiiiiiiiiiiii....Borini....sulla respinta ridalla a Silva....


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ennesimo anno in cui dobbiamo solo sotterrarci dalla vergogna.
E dopo il mercato (con annessi squallidi teatrini del duo) quest'anno ancora a maggior ragione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire cosa cavolo provano in allenamento



Quello schema su calcio d'angolo con passaggio morbido ad Handanovic mi sembra abbastanza indicativo di quello che provano in allenamento


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Azione da tank


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma mia che schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli non finisce la partita


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se la mette in mezzo è gol


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mai vista una roba cosí indegna. Mai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Perché non l'ha data in mezzo? Ma un cervello ce l'hanno questi? Come fai a segnare da lì di testa?


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Ottobre 2017)

Maledetto Montella, che tu sia maledetto! Siamo messi in campo in maniera imbarazzante, letteralmente imbarazzante! La cosa positiva è che sarai esonerato. Modulo e giocatori messi in campo senza senso, Suso punta, vomito


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Schifo schifo schifo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli è più lento e goffo di SENDEROS


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ennesimo anno in cui dobbiamo solo sotterrarci dalla vergogna.
> E dopo il mercato (con annessi squallidi teatrini del duo) quest'anno ancora a maggior ragione



Ormai quanti anni sono che dobbiamo solo sotterrarci dalla vergogna? Credo sia dall'anno dove abbiamo smantellato la squadra regalando Ibra e Silva al PSG che abbiamo smesso di essere competitivi. Son passati tipo 6 anni. Prima di tornare ad essere un minimo competitivi secondo me non basteranno altri 2-3 anni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, vergogna


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Imbarazzo 
Neanche quando giocavamo con Poli Nocerino Muntari davamo l'idea di aver perso in partenza


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vinceremo 1-3


----------



## robs91 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Spendere 200 milioni x essere peggio (e giocare peggio)dell'anno scorso.Complimenti.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Basta. Modulo osceno. Non si puo' vedere Suso in quelle condizioni. Qualcuno deve pagare questo scempio.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il nostro gioco è: palla a Musacchio o Bonucci e lancio. Bonaventura un cadavere. Suso col 352 non dovrebbe mai vedere il campo, inadatto. Rodriguez un giocatore da lega pro. Biglia uno schifo.


----------



## Anguus (15 Ottobre 2017)

A questo punto spero solo che ci sia pronto su un cellulare il numero di Carletto.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Ottobre 2017)

derby bruttissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso e Silva sono lontani chilometri dalla porta, appena uno riceve palla la perde subito, veramente una vergogna


----------



## bmb (15 Ottobre 2017)

Metà ottobre e non c'è un idea di gioco. In campionato sono 4 partite che non segnamo. Non ne posso più di questo scempio.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il peggior derby mai visto, mai visto un Milan così fiacco e privo di idee, facevamo figure migliori anche contro la corrazzata di Mourinho.
Indecenti.
Spalletti ha demolito Montella.
Tutti a prendersela con i singoli giocatori, ma non c'è un'apertura di gioco, una sovrapposizione dei terzini, squadra completamente spezzata in 2. L'Inter gioca in maniera perfetta, questi qua metteranno in difficoltà anche il Napoli, altro che noi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Fuori Romagnoli, dentro Calabria o Abate, Borini alzato ala sinistra, Suso riportato ala destra e Bonaventura mezz'ala.

Passiamo al 4-3-3.

Proviamo a giocarcela.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Qualche giorno fa mi è stato detto di guardarmi le partite del Milan perchè dissi che non avevamo gioco. Mi sa che avete bisogno voi degli occhiali. Che pena, una vergogna.

Da portare i 3 punti stasera altrimenti tutti in ritiro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Ottobre 2017)

Tra l'altro Bonucci in ritardissimo sul gol


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cerchiamo di fare un'analisi. L'anno scorso, con una rosa evidentemente inferiore, abbiamo fatto cose "decenti", vincendo una coppa e entrando in EL. La rosa era da...decimo posto? Quindi bene, ok, giusta la riconferma e l'opportunità a Montella.

Quest'anno però abbiamo una rosa superiore. A cambiare, invece, è stata l'idea di gioco. Qual è il problema? A mio modo di vedere: Montella non è adatto a far giocare le buone rose. È passato dal suo gioco di rimessa, adatto a una squadra da media classifica, a quello che per lui è un gioco "da grande squadra". Risultato? Un disastro, che ha dimostrato quanto Montella non sia all'altezza -nè in gestione tattica nè in gestione della partita in corso- per allenare una squadra che vuole puntare ai primi posti. Che poi, onestamente, non penso che Montella abbia proprio "sostanza" tattica, nè sembra conoscere il calcio in generale.

Io dico che se cambiamo allenatore, con uno qualsiasi, facciamo sicuramente un salto in avanti, anche solo sul piano del gioco. I giocatori mi sembrano letteralmente persi in mezzo al campo, come se non sapessero come fare. Sembrano quasi i cestisti di Space Jam, che gli hanno tolto il talento con il pallone. Proprio come in quel caso, abbiamo bisogno di un "placebo", di un qualcosa che ci permetta di resettare il mindset e ripartire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2017)

Zero idee, zero intensità fisica o mentale, zero ordine tattico. Una roba vergognosa.
Qualunque squadra messa decentemente in campo ci neutralizza la fase offensiva con facilità e trova sempre appoggi in avanti.
E se poi le occasioni importanti finiscono a quell'asino di Borini....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo sotto 1-0, ma le prospettive per il secondo tempo sono nulle, visto che in 45 minuti abbiamo fatto un(!) tiro in porta. Io non so cosa dire; dobbiamo andare avanti così? Dobbiamo aspettare ancora Montella? Fino a quando dovremo aspettare? Quando saremo matematicamente fuori dalla Champions?


----------



## Milo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma è possibile non capire che con NAGATOMO e D’AMBROSIO sulle fasce DEVI giocare con 3 punte davanti??

Suso e jack se li mangiavano!!! Insistiamo con la difesa a 3 con buchi enormi e senza gioco davanti!!!

Montella se non lo capisci vattene via!!!


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ormai quanti anni sono che dobbiamo solo sotterrarci dalla vergogna? Credo sia dall'anno dove abbiamo smantellato la squadra regalando Ibra e Silva al PSG che abbiamo smesso di essere competitivi. Son passati tipo 6 anni. Prima di tornare ad essere un minimo competitivi secondo me non basteranno altri 2-3 anni.



Hai ragione ormai ci siamo quasi abituati.
Mah... non so se torneremo mai ad esserlo, ma se fosse ci vogliono minimo 5 anni (minimo eh)


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiii....Borini....sulla respinta ridalla a Silva....



Borini è come Fantozzi, ne fa una bene e ne sbaglia due


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Per carità, Bonaventura non era un fenomeno prima, ma con gli allenamenti calma, serenità e tranquillità di Ridolini non si è ancora ripreso fisicamente per dio


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Per carità, Bonaventura non era un fenomeno prima, ma con gli allenamenti calma, serenità e tranquillità di Ridolini non si è ancora ripreso fisicamente per dio



Oppure gioca con un decimo della voglia di quelli dell'Inter ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

In attacco son proprio nulli. Mi piange il cuore vedere Silva li solo come un pirla, a ventimila km dalla porta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il peggior derby mai visto, mai visto un Milan così fiacco e privo di idee, facevamo figure migliori anche contro la corrazzata di Mourinho.
> Indecenti.
> Spalletti ha demolito Montella.
> Tutti a prendersela con i singoli giocatori, ma non c'è un'apertura di gioco, una sovrapposizione dei terzini, squadra completamente spezzata in 2. L'Inter gioca in maniera perfetta, questi qua metteranno in difficoltà anche il Napoli, altro che noi.



Concordo che il problema principale é che la squadra é lunga e spezzata e ci mette secoli a trasferirisi da difesa ad attacco e viceversa.

Non siamo compatti, siamomlenti, cosí qualunque schema usi e qualunque giocatore metti finisce comunque male.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un tiro in porta ed 1-0 per l'Inter. Io non so cosa dire; dobbiamo andare avanti così? Dobbiamo aspettare ancora Montella? Fino a quando dovremo aspettare? Quando saremo matematicamente fuori dalla Champions?



Che per il 95% del tempo è stato un 5-3-1-1 con distanza allucinante tra gli ultimi due sia in verticale che orizzontale


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

vedrò mai più un Milan che entra in campo dandomi la sensazione di poter macinare chiunque?

Non ne posso più di questa mediocrità, basta. BASTA.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ancora rido di molti che qui davano come top player del Milan Montella e quando dissi che avrei preferito Giampaolo chiedevano il mio ban....

Detto dall'inizio, Montella può allenare il Bari in serie B, stop. L'anno scorso giocavamo meglio, avevamo interpreti scarsi ma almeno si impegnavano.

Da cacciare immediatamente Montella, soluzione interna e prendere Conte per il prossimo anno da subito. Tanto ormai l'obiettivo è vincere contro Sassuolo, Benevento, Verona e compagnia. Squadre come Bologna, Crotone oggi ci farebbero lezioni di calcio.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mettiamo Cutrone vicino a Silva per favore, Suso e Bonaventura fuori dalle palle andatevene via


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bonucci era scarso alla Juve e lo è pure al Milan. Incapace e penoso. Quella palla l'avrei intercettata pure io, per dio.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> vedrò mai più un Milan che entra in campo dandomi la sensazione di poter macinare chiunque?
> 
> Non ne posso più di questa mediocrità, basta. BASTA.



No.


----------



## bmb (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il centrocampo?


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo messi in campo completamente a casaccio. Ma cosa sta succedendo? Sto male.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che per il 95% del tempo è stato un 5-3-1-1 con distanza allucinante tra gli ultimi due sia in verticale che orizzontale


In attacco siamo nulli, nulli, nulli! Come con la Roma, come con la Sampdoria... eh ma "proseguiremo con la difesa a 3". Un modulo che non crea nulla e una difesa che subisce di tutto.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Ottobre 2017)

Basta Basta Basta Basta di Montella!!!!!! Quanti punti dobbiamo regalare??? Cosa deve fare per essere cacciato????


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi questi a centrocampo hanno nonno Borja, Gagliardini che è un palo e mr mediocre Vecino, eppure fanno il giropalla senza alcun problema, mentre da noi riescono a tenere il pallone per più di un secondo solo i centrali.
Ma come si fa?


----------



## de sica (15 Ottobre 2017)

Difendiamo ancora Montella, eh? [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vinceremo 1-3


Ma la vedi la partita o trolli?


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il 3-5-2 non funziona, non siamo proprio in grado di portare avanti il pallone, non riusciamo nemmeno a tirare in porta, semplicemente è da abolire. Sembrava dovesse risolvere i problemi visti all'inizio, ma li ha peggiorati.
Tornare al 4-3-3 perchè vedere Suso e Bonaventura così è assurdo.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

Allucinante soprattutto la mancanza di grinta. Poi, solo io vedo che Suso e Bonaventura si pestano i piedi? Non c'è nulla, la squadra di Inzaghi mi dava più la sensazione di giocarsela. Questi sono aridi, sterili. Non segnano e ne prendono almeno uno a partita.
Una vergogna.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Esigo 
1) esonero oggi
2) giovedì provare difesa a 4 senza Bonucci


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ormai ci siamo quasi abituati.
> Mah... non so se torneremo mai ad esserlo, ma se fosse ci vogliono minimo 5 anni (minimo eh)



5 anni secondo me no. Sulla carta non siamo inferiori all'Inter, purtroppo la stagione è segnata da quando hanno confermato Montella. Basta riuscire ad azzeccare un allenatore decente ed avere un minimo di fortuna e magari un anno riusciremo pure ad azzeccarlo, ma con questo incapace in panchina è utopia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oppure gioca con un decimo della voglia di quelli dell'Inter ?


Giocano tutti con un decimo di voglia? Colpa dei giocatori in campo, evidente.


----------



## Anguus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Fuori Romagnoli, dentro Calabria o Abate, Borini alzato ala sinistra, Suso riportato ala destra e Bonaventura mezz'ala.
> 
> Passiamo al 4-3-3.
> 
> Proviamo a giocarcela.



Mi hai letto nel pensiero! Romagnoli non termina la partita se rimane in campo e questo modulo con Montella è da lasciare stare.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

lì davanti giochiamo come il benevento
sia maledetto montella, il 3-5-2 e tutti i giornalisti e i tifosi che lo hanno invocato!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non UNA cosa che funzioni, non una. C'è da sperare che cambiando allenatore si faccia la magia, altrimenti questo è un fallimento con f maiuscola che coinvolge proprietà, dirigenza, allenatore e giocatori. Per quanto si andrà avanti a dire che siamo una squadra giovane e nuova? Sto veramente perdendo ogni interesse verso il Milan, o almeno verso la speranza di rivedere un Milan ai suoi livelli storici. Sarà il momento ma a me sembra una catastrofe. Non un minimo di reazione, anche solo di rabbia da parte dei giocatori, che in effetti sembrano delle amebe. Personalità sotto ai tacchi.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Difendiamo ancora Montella, eh? [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



Invece se continuiamo ad attaccarlo qualcuno si sente legittimato a giocare senza alcuna voglia.


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Però vorrei fare una considerazione. Aldilà della pochezza conclamata di MOntella...se ai giocatori veniva chiesto un segnale di rabbia e compattezza...beh ZERO ASSOLUTO


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

E pensare che c'era gente dopo Udinese (che oggi ci umilierebbe) e SPAL che diceva "gioco grandioso" "grande vittorie"...ovviamente io, come altri qui, non ero assolutamente soddisfatto.

Non oso pensare a Napoli-Milan..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Il 3-5-2 non funziona, *non siamo proprio in grado* di portare avanti il pallone, non riusciamo nemmeno a tirare in porta, semplicemente è da abolire. Sembrava dovesse risolvere i problemi visti all'inizio, ma li ha peggiorati.
> Tornare al 4-3-3 perchè vedere Suso e Bonaventura così è assurdo.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocano tutti con un decimo di voglia? Colpa dei giocatori in campo, evidente.



No, alcuni (guarda caso quelli dell'anno scorso, e che sono stati spostati dalla loro posizione).


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Eh ma Suso e Buonaventura devono giocare. Certo. Pochezza imbarazzante. Fuori dalle balle non vi mettono nemmeno impegno.


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sara che Montella sta sbagliando tutto il possibile, ma i giocatori in campo sbagliano tutto, pure nei fondamentali.
Qualcuno si ricorda di un qualcosa fatto da Kessie a parte l'apertura per Borini ?
Cosa ha fatto Jack ?
Cosa ha fatto Suso ?
COsa ha fatto Rodriguez ?

E potrei pure continuare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Difendiamo ancora Montella, eh? [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



No no getto la spugna , indifendibile .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2017)

Per me va bene anche richiamare Brocchi. Basta.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Però vorrei fare una considerazione. Aldilà della pochezza conclamata di MOntella...se ai giocatori veniva chiesto un segnale di rabbia e compattezza...beh ZERO ASSOLUTO



Guardatevi Bonaventura sul gol preso


----------



## robs91 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ah continuiamo con quello schifo di difesa a cinque che andremo lontani.Uno scempio.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Ottobre 2017)

Qualche considerazione a caso:

1) Abbiamo subito un gol che neanche in Fantozzi fra scapoli e ammogliati della megaazienda: Cross basso dalla linea della rimessa laterale dalla trequarti con 2 nostri difensori che si fanno uccellare, non aggiungo altro. Penso basti dire che questo tipo di gol si vedono una volta ogni 100 reti.

2) Non ce la faccio più a vedere Suso in quel ruolo, non è Paulo Armando Messi, non ce la fa, ca**o , l' UNICA cosa salvabile dello scorso anno era Suso esterno DX, ma PD fallo giocare li

3) Ci meritiamo totalmente di perdere

4) Montella ti difendevo, ma mi sto rompendo le PALLE, non è tutta colpa tua se non abbiamo una squadra ben delineata per nessuno modulo, ma tu svegliati PD!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ci fosse Conte all'intervallo avrebbe tirato a tutti i giocatori delle sprangate sulle gengive, invece sai che risate si stanno facendo con Montella.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso però Montella deve fare qualcosa. O aspettiamo il 77esimo per fare in cambio?


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Ottobre 2017)

Metti Cutrone e sposta Suso a destra nel suo ***** di ruolo, fai un 4-4-2 e giochiamo come Cristo comanda!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, alcuni (guarda caso quelli dell'anno scorso, e che sono stati spostati dalla loro posizione).


Quindi se levi Bonaventura e Suso questa squadra gioca bene? Abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta all'ultimo minuto; questa squadra non produce nulla e non impedisce nulla agli avversari. È impensabile credere che Montella non c'entri qualcosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dentro Cutrone grazie, fuori quelli del clan.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questi a centrocampo hanno nonno Borja, Gagliardini che è un palo e mr mediocre Vecino, eppure fanno il giropalla senza alcun problema, mentre da noi riescono a tenere il pallone per più di un secondo solo i centrali.
> Ma come si fa?



Giocano corti, raddoppi e sovrapposizioni.
Basi del calcio insomma, roba che Mr 110 e lode a Coverciano non ha ancora imparato.

Spalletti non è un fenomeno, non ha avuto chi sa quale intuizione in questa partita, semplicemente fa giocare tutti nei loro ruoli.
Noni invece abbiamo 5 babbei dietro (3 fuori ruolo), 3 poveracci in mezzo surclassati dal centrocampo avversario che copre a 5 e 2 disperati davanti che ogni volta che toccano palla devono affrontare 3 interisti e non hanno alcun riferimenti as cui darla, visto anche l'immobilismo dei terzini schierati vomitevolmente a 5.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Adesso però Montella deve fare qualcosa. O aspettiamo il 77esimo per fare in cambio?


No, no, avanti col 3-5-2, poi Cutrone al 77' per risollevare il 2-0 dell'Inter.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Il 3-5-2 non funziona*, non siamo proprio in grado di portare avanti il pallone, non riusciamo nemmeno a tirare in porta, semplicemente è da abolire. Sembrava dovesse risolvere i problemi visti all'inizio, ma li ha peggiorati.
> Tornare al 4-3-3 perchè vedere Suso e Bonaventura così è assurdo.



ma va? chi l'avrebbe mai detto? d'altronde senza una seconda punta e con Rodriguez, Suso, Borini e Bonaventura fuori ruolo chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi se levi Bonaventura e Suso questa squadra gioca bene? Abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta all'ultimo minuto; questa squadra non produce nulla e non impedisce nulla agli avversari. È impensabile credere che Montella non c'entri qualcosa.



Una cosa è la causa dell'altra. Stai invertendo gli elementi, secondo me. Nessuno ha la controprova cmq.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Ottobre 2017)

Entra Cutrone. La nostra carta segreta di una squadra da 200 milioni. Ed il bello è che è necessario davvero.


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

La difesa a tre ha senso con Conti e Rodriguez. Non c'è più ragione di adottarla nel momento in cui si è infortunato Conti.

Montella sul piano tattico e di formazione ha sbagliato quasi tutto quello che si poteva sbagliare: Suso trequartista più attivo a sinistra che a destra; Silva isolato in avanti come unica punta; Borini testato come terzino in una partita in cui test non andavano fatti; un 3-5-2 che sembra più un 5-3-2 con tutti i difetti di tale modulo e senza sfruttarne quei pochi vantaggi.


----------



## Alex (15 Ottobre 2017)

sta squadra non sa cosa fare in campo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wow un cambio prima dell'85°? Notivà assoluta.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Ottobre 2017)

che dire, non ci siamo... spero in una reazione


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2017)

La squadra sta giocando contro dai...

Ne ha le palle piena delle vaccate di Pippella, non c'è alcun impegno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Entra Cutro , che farà il genio in panchina ? Magari toglie Silva


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Giocano corti, raddoppi e sovrapposizioni.
> Basi del calcio insomma, roba che Mr 110 e lode a Coverciano non ha ancora imparato.
> 
> Spalletti non è un fenomeno, non ha avuto chi sa quale intuizione in questa partita, semplicemente fa giocare tutti nei loro ruoli.
> Noni invece abbiamo 5 babbei dietro (3 fuori ruolo), 3 poveracci in mezzo surclassati dal centrocampo avversario che copre a 5 e 2 disperati davanti che ogni volta che toccano palla devono affrontare 3 interisti e non hanno alcun riferimenti as cui darla, visto anche l'immobilismo dei terzini schierati vomitevolmente a 5.



Ma si, il mio post vuol dire proprio questo.
Se scambiassimo i centrocampi, finirebbe 4-0 per loro.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> La squadra sta giocando contro dai...
> 
> Ne ha le palle piena delle vaccate di Pippella, non c'è alcun impegno.



Beh, se fosse così la colpa non è certo di Montella però.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

ma quando tiriamo ?  

e della reazione post gol che dire ? prendiamo schiaffi in faccia da chiunque e nessuno suona la carica, svegliaaaaa


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sara che Montella sta sbagliando tutto il possibile, ma i giocatori in campo sbagliano tutto, pure nei fondamentali.
> Qualcuno si ricorda di un qualcosa fatto da Kessie a parte l'apertura per Borini ?
> Cosa ha fatto Jack ?
> Cosa ha fatto Suso ?
> ...


i giocatori vanno messi nel loro ruolo
è alla lettera A nel dizionario del Calcio.
Montella ha strappato la pagina.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque non ho mai visto un derby giocato così...

Zero voglia, zero rabbia, zero impegno...

Le tante belle parole dei Bonucci, Suso ecc da buttare nel cesso (ancora)


----------



## robs91 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Continuiamo a non capire che bisogna giocare con la difesa a quattro e Suso e Chalanoglu esterni(oggi Bonaventura) con le due punte.Eh ma non c'è solidita' difensiva (cit).....il problema è che non c'è nemmeno con la difesa a cinque e davanti siamo nulli!


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

*Entra Cutrone fuori Kessie*


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cutrone per Kessie


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Cutrone fuori Kessie*



Ma che sostituzione è?


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma va? chi l'avrebbe mai detto? d'altronde senza una seconda punta e con Rodriguez, Suso, Borini e Bonaventura fuori ruolo chi l'avrebbe mai detto?



Ma a parte i giocatori fuori ruolo (che già è una roba terrificante), ma dove diavolo sono i movimenti?

Perchè i reparti sono completamente spezzati e sostanzialmente i giocatori vanno sulla palla come falene senza che nessuno copra sistematicamente le zone del campo lasciate scoperte?

Qui non c'è nessuna preparazione tattica, nemmeno un accenno.
Robaccia così l'ho vista raramente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Una cosa è la causa dell'altra. Stai invertendo gli elementi, secondo me. Nessuno ha la controprova cmq.


Impensabile che questa squadra giochi bene schierando Calhanoglu mezzala e Kalinic seconda punta. Qui abbiamo una difesa che si fa bucare da chiunque (senza gli elementi del presunto clan), due terzini che, per forza di cose, non riescono a reggere da soli l'ampiezza e una squadra che non riesce a salire in alcun modo per permettere a mezzali di sganciarsi e punte di duellare coi centrali.
Non c'entra proprio nulla il clan; c'entra, piuttosto, che questa squadra gioca da schifo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Esce kessie vediamo che succede


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bonucci mi ha veramente rotto le palle, dalla prossima deve essere lasciato fuori.
Ovviamente sperando che in panchina ci sia qualcun altro.


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Cutrone fuori Kessie*



Suso lo sposta mezzala...altra genialata del mister


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma é scemo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

442?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mi sa che Lotito ci ha venduto il cugino di Biglia, non credo sia questo il regista
dell' Argentina..


----------



## Miro (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se prima il centrocampo era in inferiorità, ora senza Kessie ci sbranano.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Cutrone fuori Kessie*



Sparategli vi prego.
Questo ci sta sabotando sotto ordine del vecchio regime, non c'è altra spiegazione.


Non ha capito niente e scopre ancora di più il centrocampo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che razza di cambio è?!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Cutrone fuori Kessie*


Voglio vedere in che modo orrido ci schiereremo...


----------



## Anguus (15 Ottobre 2017)

343??


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

3-5-3-5-2 con Suso a centrocampo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Cutrone fuori Kessie*



Qui si rischia l'imbarcata.


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quelli che se la prendono con Jack e Suso, ma lo hanno visto che, non appena prendono il pallone, sono improvvisamente soli contro 3/4 giocatori dell'Inter? Lo vedono che non ci sono movimenti, che siamo messi in campo malissimo? Abbiamo tutte le linee di passaggio chiuse, e ogni volta che ripartiamo ci spezziamo in due, rendendo il dispendio energetico per avanzare e ritornare triplo. Voglio l'esonero immediato, almeno anche i giocatori, nel caso facessero male, si accorgeranno dei loro limiti, e forse tireranno fuori le palle per davvero. Si è rivoluzionato tutto tranne che l'allenatore. È una carta da giocare, imho.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Avrei piuttosto messo Abate per Romagnoli per fare 433

E invece due punte con nessuna palla che arriva in avanti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Cutrone per Kessie



Kessie da cui è partita l'unica azione d'attacco che abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

442 con bonucci in mediana? Che è sta roba?


----------



## Alex (15 Ottobre 2017)

qua rischiamo la goleada


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lele Adani, uno dei pochi che capisce di calcio, invoca il 4-3-3

intanto il genio toglie kessie, lasciando biglia alla mercé della fisicità della mediana interista e arretrando il raggio d'azione di bonaventura e mettendo suso mezzala.
Un genio del male.
un criminale da fucilare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 442?


E chi gioca in mezzo? Bonaventura e Biglia? Borini e Suso esterni? E i tre centrali? Boh...


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan fa schifo come l anno scorso, con la differenza che secondo me il Milan stavolta ha praticamente uno squadrone (resto convinto di questo). Fa impressione


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

3-5-2 con Suso a centrocampo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Impensabile che questa squadra giochi bene schierando Calhanoglu mezzala e Kalinic seconda punta. Qui abbiamo una difesa che si fa bucare da chiunque (senza gli elementi del presunto clan), due terzini che, per forza di cose, non riescono a reggere da soli l'ampiezza e una squadra che non riesce a salire in alcun modo per permettere a mezzali di sganciarsi e punte di duellare coi centrali.
> Non c'entra proprio nulla il clan; c'entra, piuttosto, che questa squadra gioca da schifo.


E chi è il responsabile principale di questo? L'allenatore dovrebbe essere quello che faccia giocare bene le proprie squadre e mettere i giocatori in campo in maniera dignitosa almeno.
Qui secondo me il maggior responsabile è proprio l'allenatore.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Al 2-0 stacco, chi me lo fa fare???


----------



## robs91 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Cutrone fuori Kessie*



Invece di togliere un centrale....no vabbe' sto qui è un totale incapace.


----------



## R41D3N (15 Ottobre 2017)

È in confusione totale... Si spiega solo così un cambio del genere. Ora consegnamo il centrocampo completamente alle loro iniziative.


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i giocatori vanno messi nel loro ruolo
> è alla lettera A nel dizionario del Calcio.
> Montella ha strappato la pagina.



Concordo sul fatto che i giocatori devono giocare nel ruolo dove rendono meglio.
Ma intanto dico che non e possibile NON AVERE UNA REAZIONE IN CAMPO anche se non ci fosse un allenatore i giocatori devono dimostrare di avere le palle.
E per ora non stanno dimostrando proprio nulla.
E che NESSUNO arrivi a fare/creare qualcosa da solo e pure assurdo.

Kessie non ha toccato nemmeno 3 palloni. Dove sta la grinta ? Dove sta il furore agonistico ?
Ma vale per tutti.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso mezzala


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E chi è il responsabile principale di questo?* L'allenatore* dovrebbe essere quello che faccia giocare bene le proprie squadre e mettere i giocatori in campo in maniera dignitosa almeno.
> Qui secondo me il maggior responsabile è proprio l'allenatore.


Avoja...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

Come fuori kessie?

Ma che cambio è???

Altro che esonero... qui ci vuole lo psichiatra...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> 3-5-2 con Suso a centrocampo


Cristo!!!!!!!! Sempre 3-5-2!!!!!!! C'ho sperato che cambiasse modulo... che incapace, porca miseria infame ladra!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

Questo è matto.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma vedete che rabbia e che fame hanno questi?

I nostri devono essere spensierati....


----------



## wildfrank (15 Ottobre 2017)

Io dò la buonanotte a tutti. Domattina sveglia presto.


----------



## CIppO (15 Ottobre 2017)

Togliete il tavernello a Montella per Dio


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma PD!!!!!

Ma che fuorigioco


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2017)

E vabbee siamo anche sfigati


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Si purtroppo c'era

Vaff...


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma porcaccia la miseria...


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dai cavolo!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo allargato il gioco, ci voleva tanto somaro maledetto?????


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

DAI RAGAZZI!!!
Almeno giochiamocela..


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sfiga, peccato. 

Comunque le reazioni arrivano se ci sono opportunità, non si può prescindere dal gioco per reagire.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2017)

Almeno sembra si siano svegliati


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

3 azioni pericolose in 5 minuti, maledetto Montella


----------



## Alex (15 Ottobre 2017)

non è possibile pd


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che sfiga, grande Silva comunque


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque sto Handanovic è davvero un mostro. Nettamente sottovalutato....


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che sfiga


----------



## Antijuventino (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se dopo questa partita non esonerano Montella, Fassone e l'altro è meglio che spariscano perchè vuol dire che sono anche loro in malafede, come questo incapace che siede in panchina


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che sfiga


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

abbiamo fatto più tiri adesso in 5 minuti che nel tutto il primo tempo. 

cmq si, kessiè è stato osceno, quindi ci sta di farlo uscire, solo che ora avremo le voragini a centrocampo.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dario Bandiera davvero male sulla sinistra...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Mi hai letto nel pensiero! Romagnoli non termina la partita se rimane in campo e questo modulo con Montella è da lasciare stare.



Anche Adani la pensava cosí


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ad allenatori invertiti finiva 0-3


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bravo Crotone, peccato


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dai che la ribaltiamo...


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

ma che c.ulo hanno questi ? che odio.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso decisamente meno inutile adesso piuttosto che seconda punta


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo solo allargato il gioco..


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

St'Inter è davvero poca roba...

Come si fa a perdere contro questi...


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che strano. Abbiamo fatto un cambio tattico a caso, non preventivato, e siamo cresciuti di colpo. Servono altri motivi per cacciare Montella? Questo non sa preparare le partite, nè capire come far giocare la rosa che ha a disposizione.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

Questi c'hanno troppo culo... irreale..


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

*Suso

1-1*


----------



## 666psycho (15 Ottobre 2017)

suso!!


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Susoooooooooooooooo

goooooooooooooooolllllll


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

E dai!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CIppO (15 Ottobre 2017)

Gooooool


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dai dai PD !!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ah ok non c'è fallo


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Finalmente ne azzeccata una....


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Seeeeeeee


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

*suso*


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2017)

Oleeeeeee


----------



## Schism75 (15 Ottobre 2017)

come è entrato il ragazzino questa squadra è cambiata completamente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Siiiiiii
Daiiiiiiiii


----------



## neversayconte (15 Ottobre 2017)

pareggio meritato *****


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso continuiamo così


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2017)

Montella sei un demente!

Vai Susoooo!


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

Susssoooooooooooo


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Grande inserimento di Musacchio a liberargli lo spazio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Meritatissimo!, 
Musacchio un bacio in bocca per l'inserimento che ha aperto la strada a Suso!


----------



## __king george__ (15 Ottobre 2017)

pelatone segnati le parole di mirabelli vai....


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

GOOOOOOL
Non voglio mai piu vedere kessie
Mai
Piu


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

Strano che Suso abbia segnato partendo da dx e non centralmente. Cacciamo quel somaro anche se vinciamo 3 a 1, oppure diciamo addio alla Champions.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mettilo a sinistra di nuovo, maiale


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso deve essere al centro del nostro progetto.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente ne azzeccata una....


Sai cosa è successo? Borini gli ha portato via l'uomo salendo e lui ha trovato lo spazio per il tiro.

ABC del calcio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Susooooooooooooooooo mamma che gol, mamma che gol!


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Squadra quasi trasformata nella ripresa.
A dimostrare che le qualità ci sarebbero.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vivaddio siamo cambiati! Suso!


----------



## sacchino (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se Suso lo togli dall'area è devastante


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non mi illudo sinceramente


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Ottobre 2017)

Susooooooooooooooo!!!

Montella vafffaaaaaa**********************oooooooooo!!!


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Malaventura sparati


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cristo Santo....


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma mia stavamo per prenderlo...


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma Bonaventura è drogato? No ne azzecca una dal pleistocene! Fortuna che Vecino ci ha graziati...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dio ci vuole bene


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma ora con che modulo giochiamo? (Ho iniziato a rivederla solo da pochi minuti)


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Silva cutrone.
Guai a chi li toglie. 
Coppia fissa


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Suso non fa altro che allungare la nostra agonia con questo allenatore


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ha fatto bene a provare. Bravo Biglia, impalpabile primo tempo, già 2 aperture buone nel secondo con la squadra che si muove sugli estrni


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

E quando segna sto cesso di Bonaventura....


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

suso sulla corsia di destra fa la differenza? ma va?


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Segna asino!


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bonaventura sparati!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Grazie biglia


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma vaffa....


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Come si fa? Icardi solo


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mavaffhdkfjfodhskdjd


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

ma che coioni. 

difesa da eccellenza.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dio cristo romagnoli


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non ci credo...


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia...


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma morite tutti


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Eccoli, é comunque chiaramente il loro anno.
Occhio allo scudetto per questi, hanno troppo culo


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Finisce 2-2 cmq


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ottimo Biglia, grande ex giocatore. Ma ********** va.


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sto Biglia è scarsissimo.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

Icardi solo...ogni azione o sono pericolosi o ci segnano. E quel ***** di Biglia?


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma Biglia dai


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma **********
Come si fa?


----------



## Schism75 (15 Ottobre 2017)

abbiamo preso un contropiede folle, squadra scoperta. Questi però hanno una fortuna che non finisce mai. vinceranno lo scudetto.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma Bonucci cosa diavolo fa?


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

***** ma Bonucci se l'è perso...


----------



## CIppO (15 Ottobre 2017)

Da solo Icardi, boh


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

"Biglia il peggiore??? Ma che dici ma mettiti gli occhiali ma che partite guardi"


----------



## de sica (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che **** ha combinato biglia


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Ottobre 2017)

Assurdo come gli interisti vadano avanti solo con perisic e icardi


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ridatemi Montolivo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

PD
pd


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

ma bonucci ? icardi totalmente libero.


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2017)

E bravo Biglia...


----------



## neversayconte (15 Ottobre 2017)

ma chi lo marcava icardi? spettava a bonucci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Questa è la nostra condanna, perché dopo la partita si dirà che il Milan ha reagito, che il Milan ha giocato ecc.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che difesa eccellente


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Giocano contro, non è possibile non marcare Icardi solo in area e senza compagni.
4 contro 1


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dalla prossima partita Biglia in panchina grazie, dentro Montolivo.


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Ottobre 2017)

statuine in area..statuine


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mà come ***** è possibile che icardi è da solo e romagnoli e bonucci non riescono a marcarlo? !?!?!?!


----------



## Alex (15 Ottobre 2017)

ma come si fa a prendere goal su una palla persa stupidamente


----------



## hiei87 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Niente, come sempre in queste partite impariamo quanto sia importante avere un campione davanti.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> "Biglia il peggiore??? Ma che dici ma mettiti gli occhiali ma che partite guardi"



Abbiamo capito che sei il numero uno e che prevedi il futuro.
Ora basta con sti post tutti uguali


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

A parte la cretinaggine di Biglia, a questi gli sta girando tutto bene, TUTTO


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

I milioni spesi per Bonucci gridano vendetta, tremenda vendetta. In area marcare è proibito?


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sto Bonaventura ha rotto le palle. Ancora andiamo in giro con Bonaventura...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finisce 2-2 cmq


Tranquillo, basterà il quarto d'ora del goal per salvare le chiappe di Montella...


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dalla prossima partita Biglia in panchina grazie, dentro Montolivo.



Ma per favore..


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ottimo Borini


----------



## Jaqen (15 Ottobre 2017)

Disastro Biglia..


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia è scemo


----------



## Schism75 (15 Ottobre 2017)

biglia è diventato montolivo


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Delusissimo da Biglia e Bonucci comunque


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Tutti a dare la colpa a Biglia, vi ricordo che erano in 3 in area ed Icardi era solo... fate voi


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia ha fatto una (due ora) ******, ma come si può lasciare libero l'unico attaccante al centro di area, quando hai pure tutto il tempo per posizionarti?


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Delusissimo da Biglia e Bonucci comunque



I peggiori in assoluto.
Come aspettative-prezzo-prestazioni di gran lunga i due nostri acquisti peggiori di sempre


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma sto Ricardo Rodriguez?

Mah...


----------



## Jaqen (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cmq è bastato mettere il ragazzino e la partita è cambiata.. Ma forse è meglio mettere i miliardi spesi che chi veramente ha una sua utilità?


----------



## Zenos (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cosa significa avere un centravanti top...a noi piacciono le scommesse o quelli funzionali che fanno le sponde...


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Quanto prende di stipendio Handanovic all'anno?
Io non ricordo parate del genere da parte del Bimbo Re Mida...


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Per me, quello davvero scarso, ma davvero eh, è Romagnoli. Non vedo alcun margine di miglioramento per lui, che è giovane e dovrebbe fare il salto di qualità. Biglia si vede che non è tranquillo. E Bonucci, vabbè, era Bonucci solo nella difesa juventina.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mah... due slisciate e icardi fa doppietta. Puniti nel miglior momento


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mah... due slisciate e icardi fa doppietta. Puniti nel miglior momento



Hanno un culo questi.....


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo capito che sei il numero uno e che prevedi il futuro.
> Ora basta con sti post tutti uguali



Come le veostre risposte?


----------



## Zenos (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quanto è lento biglia?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli è proprio scarso


----------



## RickyB83 (15 Ottobre 2017)

È dura da ammettere ma il nostro miglior acquisto è torta borini


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Come le veostre risposte?



Qui tutti criticano ed elogiano in base ai momenti.
Poi ci sei te che compari solo quando tutto va male e godi


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Spalletti ha dato un pizzino a Cancelo per uno dei suoi


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Entra Cancelo, sono dolori


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che rabbia, potevamo vincerla e ora siamo di nuovo a rincorrere


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Per me, quello davvero scarso, ma davvero eh, è Romagnoli. Non vedo alcun margine di miglioramento per lui, che è giovane e dovrebbe fare il salto di qualità. Biglia si vede che non è tranquillo. E Bonucci, vabbè, era Bonucci solo nella difesa juventina.



per me nella difesa a 4 è un altro romagnoli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Distrutti da Candreva


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

I 20 minuti che salveranno il di dietro a montella


----------



## folletto (15 Ottobre 2017)

Anche un po' si sfortuna ma il primo tempo regalato me le fa girare di brutto


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per me nella difesa a 4 è un altro romagnoli.



Ma fa una quantità oscena di errori personali di lettura, certe volte peggio di quelli che fa Bonucci, che però almeno ha dimostrato qualcosa nella sua vita, quindi si ha leggera speranza che possa tornare a un buon livello. Poi pacifico che nella difesa a 3 non ci si trovi.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bah


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cancelo è forte forte, son dolori ora


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Come ci scherzano.....


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Direi che stiamo tornando il Milan del primo tempo...il loro gol è stata un'autentica mazzata


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bonaventura come marca perisic


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

Anche Silva fuori partita...


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Anche Silva partita ridicola, ma altri ben peggio. Almeno lui ci ha provato nel primo tempo


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Via assolutamente Montella
Via 
via via via via


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

comunque biglia e rodriguez flop assurdi


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Qui tutti criticano ed elogiano in base ai momenti.
> Poi ci sei te che compari solo quando tutto va male e godi



Non godo. Come non godo quando si vinceva male contro Udinese e SPAL


----------



## Alex (15 Ottobre 2017)

no ma tranquilli che non dobbiamo segnare


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

La tenuta mentale di questa squadra è agghiacciante. Sono tutti desciglizzati


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque biglia e rodriguez flop assurdi



Fino a quando si giocherà così saranno tutti flop, tra l'altro Rodriguez non è mai stato un terzino di spinta


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

E andiamo!!!


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ve l'avevo detto che finiva 2-2


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

si jack siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non ci credo


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bonaventura. Non riesco a festeggiare..


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

E dai ca**o!!! Dai!!


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Ottobre 2017)

daiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bonaventuraaa


----------



## Jaqen (15 Ottobre 2017)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] teniamolo fuori


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Prima volta nella mia vita che non festeggio un gol nel derby


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack
sukateeeeeee


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non godo. Come non godo quando si vinceva male contro Udinese e SPAL



A te non interessa che vada bene il Milan, ti interessa solo aver ragione sulle previsioni


----------



## CIppO (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dai ragazzi


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso andiamo a vincerla


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

È autogol di handanovic 
Figuriamoci se bonaventura segnava


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Adesso vediamo di non prendere gol


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Boh, gollonzo che salva Pippella...

Non so quanto sia positivo.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque siamo passati al 4-3-3...


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Peccato


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Gol casuale e di culo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dai.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] teniamolo fuori



suso gol dalla destra
jack gol su inserimento dalla sinistra
ma chi l'avrebbe mai deeeeeeeeeetto eh?????

Montella sparati nel deretano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

E dai oh vinciamola schifosi


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che tiri fa Dario Bandiera....


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo di tornare alla difesa a 4, speriamo!
Questa squadra può giocare con il 4-3-3. Anzi: DEVE!


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

rodriguez somaro


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Pareggio che serve più all'Inter..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Boh, gollonzo che salva Pippella...
> 
> Non so quanto sia positivo.



Ti voglio male. :-D


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

che bello locatelli


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

................


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vecino contro quel cesso di Bonucci e la sua combricola sembra Messi


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non riesco più a difenderlo Bonucci.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che c... fa Dario Bandiera????


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ahahah basta


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lo para lo para


----------



## ARKANA (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mà daiìiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma a che serviva sto fallo??


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Persa ed è giusto così


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

ma che rigore è ?


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mi sento che lo para


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che schifo...


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma vaffa....


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

bene


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vergognoso


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Addio, spengo tutto per questa stagione.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non si può buttare le partite così


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sprofondo rossonero


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Prendiamo 2-3 gol a partita.

Ma che roba è?


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mi voglio ammazzare


----------



## neversayconte (15 Ottobre 2017)

siamo ridicoli.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Perdere con queste pippe è veramente scandaloso


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non meritiamo nulla è giusto così


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Meglio così, almeno cacciano Montella e c'è ancora tempo per salvare la stagione.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Da domani altro hobby.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che cesso Locatelli, solito cesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Terza sconfitta consecutiva con 57 gol subiti e siamo a metà Ottobre.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

cancrovento quando si ritirerà sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo rientrati in partita due volte, Montella salvo anche stavolta. Inevitabile.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Tre gol.... Ma come ***** si fa?
Uno peggio Dell altro


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mister 6 milioni? Il Top player???


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Fallo stupidissimo di RR.Quella palla andava fuori


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Ottobre 2017)

niente siamo dei cojoni...poi con tagliavento.. non aspettava altro


----------



## Alex (15 Ottobre 2017)

non ci credo


----------



## hiei87 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Stagione finita a ottobre anche quest anno....


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Grazie Rodriguez, una vergogna clamorosa, che schifo.

8 partite e 4 sconfitte, una difesa veramente da incubo

Donnarumma 5
Bonucci 4,5
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 5
Borini 7
Kessie 5
Biglia 3
Bonaventura 6,5
Rodriguez 3
Suso 6,5
Silva 5,5

Cutrone 6,5
Locatelli 6


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2017)

perchè solo 3 di recupero ?


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mandate via Montella o arriviamo decimi, non sto scherzando


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che poi pure la beffa.
L'idiota avrà il culto salvo


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se confermano Montella, questa dirigenza è da lapidare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Meglio così, almeno cacciano Montella e c'è ancora tempo per salvare la stagione.




Bei tifosi......

Lo so io vhi bisognerebbe cacciare.....


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se confermano Montella, questa dirigenza è da lapidare



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Per me non era rigore, dio che nervi


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lo confermeranno.


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma mi spiegate come si fa a fare quel fallo da rigore?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2017)

Subire una tripletta da un attaccante scarso come Icardi con una difesa in teoria mostruosa, è sinceramente vomitevole


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2017)

Altra stagione finita quando si gira ancora in mezze maniche.
Gli altri anni era il non mercato, oggi è l'allenatore.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non si può perdere così ragazzi non è giusto


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Chissà che risatine stasera nel post partite


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vediamo se ce la facciamo a fare il passo che ci manca: la cacciata di Montella. Frega niente se non c'è nessuno di più bravo, sulla carta.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Ottobre 2017)

notte fonda. Stasera qualcuno la deve pagare.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Mandate via Montella o arriviamo decimi, non sto scherzando



Vedi che dici una cosa sensata eh, e decimi è anche mooolto ottimistico


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bei tifosi......
> 
> Lo so io vhi bisognerebbe cacciare.....



Scherzi vero? Il primo tempo lo hai visto? La partita l'abbiamo persa nel primo tempo.


----------



## folletto (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma cosa ha fatto Rodriguez?


----------



## neversayconte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Subire una tripletta da un attaccante scarso come Icardi con una difesa in teoria mostruosa, è sinceramente vomitevole



è tutt'altro che scarso, andava marcato a dovere non lasciato libero


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se confermano Montella, questa dirigenza è da lapidare



Puoi gridarlo forte


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scherzi vero? Il primo tempo lo hai visto? La partita l'abbiamo persa nel primo tempo.



D'accordo al 100%


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

Nooo


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Finita


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Montella confermato perché la squadra ha reagito. Sul gol del 2 2 si sono spenti i nostri sogni


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Ottobre 2017)

cioè un fallo più fesso di quello a memoria non lo ricordo...che polli


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Windcutter detto "Sentenza"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nooo



Basta a fare post da troll come sempre.


----------



## Konrad (15 Ottobre 2017)

Perdere così fa malissimo...perchè non abbiamo meritato di perdere...e perché sulla panca resterà l'innominabile...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

donnarumma 5,5 
musacchio 5,5 
bonucci 5
romagnoli 4,5
borini 7
kessie 5
biglia 4
bonaventura 6,5
rodriguez 4
suso 6,5
silva 5,5

cutrone 6
locatelli sv

montella 4

icardi 9 (che centravanti...)


----------



## Hellscream (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non mi interessa se hanno vinto all'ultimo con un rigore. Lo devono mandare via, una società ambiziosa non può accettare tutto questo.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vedi che dici una cosa sensata eh, e decimi è anche mooolto ottimistico



Si io le dico ogni tanto, io.
Ho specificato "se tenete Montella" se sai leggere


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

"Abbiamo la difesa migliore di italia"

13 gol in 8 partite


----------



## Dany20 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo preso 3 gol in maniera ridicola. Non so proprio che dire.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Ottobre 2017)

vomitevole sta squadra


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Ottobre 2017)

Perdere così dopo un secondo tempo così è assurdo


----------



## vanbasten (15 Ottobre 2017)

non si puo perdere con questi scarsoni e far fare 3 gol a un mediocre come icardi. montellaout e stagione praticamente buttata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

La peggior sconfitta possibile, la peggiore! Non solo porti a casa 0 punti, ma già li vedo Fassone e Mirabelli ad elogiare la reazione grintosa ed energica per aver segnato ben due goal all'Inter. Dato che bisognava perdere, sarebbe stato meglio farlo con 0 tiri in porta e il 70% di possesso palla per l'Inter.
Non solo dobbiamo mangiare fango anche questa stagione, come se non bastassero gli ultimi dieci anni, ma dobbiamo anche ingoiare fango fino alla fine di questa stagione, visto che Montella sarà confermatissimo grazie alla grinta di un quarto d'ora


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Ottobre 2017)

Serve una ventata d'aria nuova, chiunque sia, se non lo capiscono sono pazzi.


----------



## Alex (15 Ottobre 2017)

ma come si fa a regalare un rigore con una palla che usciva pd


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scherzi vero? Il primo tempo lo hai visto? La partita l'abbiamo persa nel primo tempo.



Non me ne frega una mazza, la gente che gioisce per le sconfitte perché spera che esonerino il tecnico o recrimini per il pareggio perché salva il tecnico é una cosa che fa vomitare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bonucci si primi due gol è stato imbarazzante, subito via, Zapata mi da più sicurezza


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Si io le dico ogni tanto, io.
> Ho specificato "se tenete Montella" se sai leggere



Potresti darmi lezioni?


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Niente fratelli, è stato bello sognare in grande dopo l'acquisto della società, dopo due nuovi e grandi dirigenti e soprattutto dopo un grandissimo mercato che ci ha fatto sognare.
L'unico e decisvo errore è stato fatto nel confermare Montella e dargli una squadra troppo forte per lui.
Solo un'idiota si inventa un 3511 super catenaccio con il nostro m iglior giocatoer in un ruolo dove puo rebdere al 10% delle sue possibilità. Solo un'idiota bnon si rende conto che siamo il Milan e dobbiamo giocare all'attacco con le due punte o comunque con i due trequartisti sempre alti e non sulla linea dei centrocampisti.
Dopo questa sconfitrta,la terza su 3 scontri diretti per la champions league, sembra ovvio che il 4 posto per noi sarà impossibile da raggiungere. 
C'è anche che con il mancato raggiungimento della Champions ci saluteranno Suso,Donnarumma e forse anche Romagnoli e Silva.


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non ci sono parole per descrivere il culo di questi. Comunque mi auguro che Montella venga cacciato a calci nel deretano


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Rodriguez ha fatto un fallo che più ******* non si può. La palla era già quasi fuori


----------



## Milanista (15 Ottobre 2017)

Partita già la crociata pro Montella su Sky guidata da Mauro


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Peccato, abbiamo fatto un buonissimo secondo tempo. Il primo invece un disastro. A noi è girata male, a loro bene. La sintesi di questo inizio di campionato.


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> donnarumma 5,5
> musacchio 5,5
> bonucci 5
> romagnoli 4,5
> ...



Icardi avra pure fatto tre gol ma Kalinic in due partite ha fatto piu sponde del interista da inizio stagione.
Il bomber davanti non serve a nulla quando puoi prendere giocatori funzionali.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Ottobre 2017)

Quest'anno è addirittura peggio degli altri anni; è metà ottobre e la stagione è già finita.

Mai una gioia, PD, mai una gioia.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che senso ha fischiare quel rigore? la palla era fuori a metà e dunque il nerazzurro non poteva + prenderla.


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Niente fratelli, è stato bello sognare in grande dopo l'acquisto della società, dopo due nuovi e grandi dirigenti e soprattutto dopo un grandissimo mercato che ci ha fatto sognare.
> L'unico e decisvo errore è stato fatto nel confermare Montella e dargli una squadra troppo forte per lui.
> Solo un'idiota si inventa un 3511 super catenaccio con il nostro m iglior giocatoer in un ruolo dove puo rebdere al 10% delle sue possibilità. Solo un'idiota bnon si rende conto che siamo il Milan e dobbiamo giocare all'attacco con le due punte o comunque con i due trequartisti sempre alti e non sulla linea dei centrocampisti.
> Dopo questa sconfitrta,la terza su 3 scontri diretti per la champions league, sembra ovvio che il 4 posto per noi sarà impossibile da raggiungere.
> C'è anche che con il mancato raggiungimento della Champions ci saluteranno Suso,Donnarumma e forse anche Romagnoli e Silva.



Come non quotarti


----------



## Milanista (15 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega una mazza, la gente che gioisce per le sconfitte perché spera che esonerino il tecnico o recrimini per il pareggio perché salva il tecnico é una cosa che fa vomitare.



Giusto! Molto meglio tenerlo e continuare a perdere


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se confermano Montella io le prossime partite non le guardo.

E so che lo faranno quindi Ottobre avrò un sacco di serate libere in più per fare cose molto più rilassanti e non incazzarmi come una iena.


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez ha fatto un fallo che più ******* non si può. La palla era già quasi fuori



Non per difendere RR che li spacherei il naso per quel rigore, ma se ho ben visto sulla stessa azione Bonucci aveva fatto un rigore ancora piu evidente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Secondo me a parti invertite Tagliavento non avrebbe mai fischiato il rigore a favore nostro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez ha fatto un fallo che più ******* non si può. La palla era già quasi fuori



Chiamare fallo quello... Che inculata comunque, aveva salvato un gol fatto 1 secondo prima


----------



## neversayconte (15 Ottobre 2017)

è difficile commentare una sconfitta così tragicomica.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Ottobre 2017)

A parte il fallo da pazzi di Rodriguez io non ho più parole,ero pessimista e ovviamente non sono stata smentita. È uno schifo assoluto.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Potresti darmi lezioni?



Si, quando vuoi


----------



## rot-schwarz (15 Ottobre 2017)

il pareggio sarebbe stato il risultato piu' giustio, ma abbiamo una difesa da retrocessione..i peggiori bonucci, rodriguez, biglia..i migliori borini, suso e bonaventura..devo dire tutti i giocatori che abbiamo comprato in estatte si stanno rivelando un flop..e' questa mi fa preoccupare..donnarumma e' da vendere non sa giocare la palla..ogni volta che rinvia la perdiamo..il quarto post e' ormai passe'


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Niente fratelli, è stato bello sognare in grande dopo l'acquisto della società, dopo due nuovi e grandi dirigenti e soprattutto dopo un grandissimo mercato che ci ha fatto sognare.
> L'unico e decisvo errore è stato fatto nel confermare Montella e dargli una squadra troppo forte per lui.
> Solo un'idiota si inventa un 3511 super catenaccio con il nostro m iglior giocatoer in un ruolo dove puo rebdere al 10% delle sue possibilità. Solo un'idiota bnon si rende conto che siamo il Milan e dobbiamo giocare all'attacco con le due punte o comunque con i due trequartisti sempre alti e non sulla linea dei centrocampisti.
> Dopo questa sconfitrta,la terza su 3 scontri diretti per la champions league, sembra ovvio che il 4 posto per noi sarà impossibile da raggiungere.
> C'è anche che con il mancato raggiungimento della Champions ci saluteranno Suso,Donnarumma e forse anche Romagnoli e Silva.



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Eh niente. Ok il sacrificio dei ragazzi che c'è l'hanno messa tutta, come Borini o Sosa. Ma alla fine abbiamo portato a casa 0 punti e subito parecchi gol per l'ennesima volta. Se vogliamo essere il Sassuolo va bene così, se invece vogliamo fare il Milan allora si facciano dei cambiamenti seri e drastici.


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se confermano Montella io le prossime partite non le guardo.
> 
> E so che lo faranno quindi Ottobre avrò un sacco di serate libere in più per fare cose molto più rilassanti e non incazzarmi come una iena.



Tra due settimane giochiamo contro la Juve... rischiamo di battere il recordo milanista di sconfitte.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Ottobre 2017)

abbiamo attaccanti buoni solo a fare le sponde, ma non la imbustano mai.


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi abbiamo perso per due errori gravissimi dei singoli (3 se consideriamo anche il mezzo errore di Bonucci sul primo gol), altrimenti questa la portavamo a casa giocando solo 45 minuti.
In tutta questa melma che ci siamo presi voglio vedere qualcosa di positivo, fermo restando che ormai solo un miracolo potrà farci rientrare nella zona CL.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Il pari? Per restare 7 in classifica a -6 dal quarto posto?
> O vinci o basta. Finisce qui.
> Rimane solo l’europa League..



Avrei pagato per il pari perché l'alternativa era questa. Non ci voleva tanto


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dalla partita più importante della stagione sono uscite diverse risposte:
1) Il Milan visto fin qua è messo in campo da cani.
2) Il Milan che viene messo nelle condizioni di giocare, può essere una squadra davvero bella da veder giocare. I 15 minuti di fuoco a inizio secondo tempo ne sono la prova.
3) Secondo il punto (2), i giocatori non sono scarsi nè si sono imbrocchiti, semplicemente non sono messi in condizione di giocare come sanno.
4) Montella ha aggiustato la partita con un cambio tattico fatto a caso. Perchè fatto a caso? Perchè ha tolto un uomo d'equilibrio invece che levare un centrale difensivo, che sarebbe stata la mossa più saggia.
5) il 3-5-2 è un modulo penoso, specialmente se attuato secondo le idee di gioco (quali?) di Montella. Tornassimo al 4-3-3, prima di subito.
6) La squadra sta vivendo un roallercoaster psicologico assurdo. Non siamo tranquilli, abbiamo difficoltà a reagire, e non abbiamo nessuno che sappia scuoterci. Giuro che se Montella ride nelle interviste post-partite spacco tutto.
7) La palla passa alla dirigenza: se esonera Montella entro 2 giorni, bene, dimostreranno di credere nel progetto per davvero. Se lo lasciano lì, giustificandolo con i buoni 10 min di secondo tempo, non meritano di dirigere il Milan. È nei momenti difficili che si vede chi ci sa fare davvero.


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> il pareggio sarebbe stato il risultato piu' giustio, ma abbiamo una difesa da retrocessione..i peggiori bonucci, rodriguez, biglia..i migliori borini, suso e bonaventura..devo dire tutti i giocatori che abbiamo comprato in estatte si stanno rivelando un flop..e' questa mi fa preoccupare..donnarumma e' da vendere non sa giocare la palla..ogni volta che rinvia la perdiamo..il quarto post e' ormai passe'



Ma ho la memoria corta o Miha lo aveva lanciato proprio perche preferiva l'italiano a Diego Lopez per il gioco ai piedi ?
Invece ora sembra che non riesca piu a toccare la palla con i piedi che ogni volta mi viene un infarto !


----------



## robs91 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Bonucci indegno,ha colpe su tutti e tre i gol.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Oramai basta. Non ce la faccio più a seguire questi. Squadra allenata malissimo, ma costruita in modo peggiore grazie a Mr. Mirabelli. Si perchè abbiamo speso 200 e oltre milioni, ma la squadra è palesemente assemblata male e lo stiamo dicendo da questa estate. Un centrocampo come quello nostro non si può vedere. E che non contento anche lo sbruffone è andato a fare ieri. E chi fa lo sbruffone, nel calcio la paga sempre. Tranne al Milan chiaramente.

Donnarumma 5,5 - non fa miracoli stasera
Musacchio 5 - Luci e molte ombre
Romagnoli 4 - E' in assurdo un giocatore sopravvalutatissimo. Non vince 1vs1 mai nella vita. Mai. E per un difensore credo che sia qualcosa di grave...
Bonucci 4,5 - Ci prova, ma in difesa lascia buchi enormi. Io questa estate lo avevo scritto quando era uscita la voce di un possibile suo acquisto. Sono stato blastato. Ma i risultati sono davanti a tutti.

Borini 7 - Prova di fatica e sudore encomiabili. Che gli vuoi dire
Biglia 4 - Ha fatto degli errori e delle giocate che nemmeno il peggior Montolivo. Non regge 2 impegni settimanali di un certo tipo, ma anche questa era cosa nota e scritta.
Kessie 5,5 - Prova a fare qualcosa, ma ha la lingua di fuori palesemente. Poi non capisco perchè si debba costantemente appiattire sulla linea delle punte
Rodriguez 4 - Partita mediocre, sovrastato fisicamente da Candreva. E poi il fallo assurdo. Me lo ricardavo meglio

Suso 6,5 - Fa il goal che riapre la partita e null'altro
Bonaventura 6 - E' un giocatore completamente involuto. Stop a seguire, doppi tocchi, uomo mai saltato.Però segna il goal del pareggio
Silva 6,5 - Ci prova, ma non è brillantissimo, forse ancora non è pronto per certi livelli. Però che sfortuna il palo

Cutrone 6,5 - Entra con grinta, quasi segna un super goal, lotta e la squadra si esprime meglio. Di palloni giocabili 0.
Locatelli 5 - Giocatore sopravvalutato.

Montella 0 - La squadra recupera la partita quasi casualmente, ma siamo stati presi a pallate nel primo tempo e fase difensiva nulla.
Mirabelli 0 - Squadra costruita malissimo. E non mi stancherò mai di scriverlo.


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Partita già la crociata pro Montella su Sky guidata da Mauro



Chissà come mai quelli che notoriamente remano contro sono a favore di Montella...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> abbiamo attaccanti buoni solo a fare le sponde, ma non la imbustano mai.



Vero. Silva, Kalinic e Cutrone insieme non hanno fatto 1/4 dei gol di Icardi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La peggior sconfitta possibile, la peggiore! Non solo porti a casa 0 punti, ma già li vedo Fassone e Mirabelli ad elogiare la reazione grintosa ed energica per aver segnato ben due goal all'Inter. Dato che bisognava perdere, sarebbe stato meglio farlo con 0 tiri in porta e il 70% di possesso palla per l'Inter.
> Non solo dobbiamo mangiare fango anche questa stagione, come se non bastassero gli ultimi dieci anni, ma dobbiamo anche ingoiare fango fino alla fine di questa stagione, visto che Montella sarà confermatissimo grazie alla grinta di un quarto d'ora



Quoto tutto, sconfitta disastrosa al di la' del risultato. Per tutte le cose extra citate.


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Il primo tempo. Il primo tempo non é accettabile. Il Milan non puó fare un catenaccio così assurdo e senza senso. Il secondo tempo é stato solo di nervi perché di organizzazione manco l'ombra. Ho difeso Bonucci. Ora basta. I primi 2 gol aveva da marcare 1 solo uomo e non lo ha fatto. Ora basta.


----------



## neoxes (15 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo giocato meglio quando sono iniziati i raddoppi sugli esterni... Mi raccomando, insistiamo con la difesa a 5 che andremo lontano!


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

siamo dietro il bologna

ripeto

siamo dietro il bologna


----------



## uolfetto (15 Ottobre 2017)

meravigliosa la gente che se la prende con kalinic che nemmeno ha giocato


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma ho la memoria corta o Miha lo aveva lanciato proprio perche preferiva l'italiano a Diego Lopez per il gioco ai piedi ?
> Invece ora sembra che non riesca piu a toccare la palla con i piedi che ogni volta mi viene un infarto !



Forse il pensiero di passarlo a Bonucci lo inorridisce...


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma il signor donnarumma non para più niente?


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vero. Silva, Kalinic e Cutrone insieme non hanno fatto 1/4 dei gol di Icardi.


un attacco di gilardini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> siamo dietro il bologna
> 
> ripeto
> 
> siamo dietro il bologna



Il Bologna è allenato da Donadoni


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (15 Ottobre 2017)

Solo due cose:
1) Suso deve giocare a destra. Fa sempre lo stesso movimento? E allora? Anche Robben lo ha sempre fatto ma a nessuno è mai venuto in mente di farlo giocare in un'altra posizione 
2) Borini mi ha fatto ricredere. Chapeau


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> meravigliosa la gente che se la prende con kalinic che nemmeno ha giocato



Penso che ti riferissi a me. Ho semplicemente detto che i nostri attaccanti hanno fatto 1/4 dei gol di Icardi. Cosa ho detto di sbagliato?


----------



## AllanX (15 Ottobre 2017)

In serate come questa ho bisogno di sentire la vicinanza della società, non i due ex interisti ma il presidente.
Ammesso che esista per davvero e che glie ne freghi qualcosa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> siamo dietro il bologna
> 
> ripeto
> 
> siamo dietro il bologna



E pari al Chievo. Credo che una societa' seria non possa tollerare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma il signor donnarumma non para più niente?



Ormai prende 6 milioni all'anno, è sazio così


----------



## 7vinte (15 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh niente. Ok il sacrificio dei ragazzi che c'è l'hanno messa tutta, come Borini o Sosa. Ma alla fine abbiamo portato a casa 0 punti e subito parecchi gol per l'ennesima volta. Se vogliamo essere il Sassuolo va bene così, se invece vogliamo fare il Milan allora si facciano dei cambiamenti seri e drastici.



È tornato Sosa?!?!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo perso per due errori individuali
O perdiamo per la cavolata di Zapata, o per un tiro deviato, o per una palla persa, o per un fallo stupido.
Sempre per cavolate individuali.


----------



## DrHouse (15 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma 4 la differenza tra Inter e Milan, il loro portiere para 
Mustacchio 6 il migliore in difesa 
Bonucci 0 ha rotto, i gol presi per colpa sua non si contano 
Romagnoli 4 con la difesa a 3 fa pena
Borini 10 voglio 11 Borini sempre
Biglia 3 nel secondo tempo imbarazzante, nel primo invisibile
Kessiè 5,5 uscito per cambio modulo, non sufficiente ma non penoso
Bonaventura 6 per il gol e qualche spunto
Rodriguez 4 fino al rigore era 6
Suso 6 per il gol, primo tempo osceno
Silva 5,5 se non tira, un centravanti non avrà mai sufficienza, ma è sei spanne sopra Kalinic

Cutrone 6 cambia la partita
Locatelli 6 sbaglia qualcosa ma gioca con gli attributi

Montella 0 va esonerato entro 20 minuti


----------



## danjr (15 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il Bologna è allenato da Donadoni



Il Bologna è allenato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> un attacco di gilardini


Magari Gilardino, almeno lui i gol li ha sempre fatti, anche se è uno che non sposta un bel nulla. I nostri attaccanti non segnano praticamente mai.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Solo due cose:
> 1) Suso deve giocare a destra. Fa sempre lo stesso movimento? E allora? Anche Robben lo ha sempre fatto ma a nessuno è mai venuto in mente di farlo giocare in un'altra posizione
> 2) Borini mi ha fatto ricredere. Chapeau



Sono d'accordissimo su entrambi i punti.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso per due errori individuali
> O perdiamo per la cavolata di Zapata, o per un tiro deviato, o per una palla persa, o per un fallo stupido.
> Sempre per cavolate individuali.



Però quando capitano così spesso non sono casuali.


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> meravigliosa la gente che se la prende con kalinic che nemmeno ha giocato



Parlo per me : non me la prendo con Kalinic (che non ha giocato) ma con chi doveva scegliere chi comprare (e direi pure con chi ha stancato tutta l'estate dicendo che il bomber non serviva).
Kalinic non ha colpe. Non e colpa sua se il DS lo ha scelto e non e colpa sua se non e un fenomeno. Almeno si sbatte, quindi non lo critico.

Immagina l'inter di oggi senza Icardi e con Kalinic.
Il bomber SERVE SEMPRE.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Ottobre 2017)

veramente mi riferivo a commenti di qualche pagina dietro. è comunque ridicolo tirare fuori kalinic pure sta sera, è una fissa proprio.


----------



## RickyB83 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi ma state tranquilli che a gennaio potremo contare sulla ciliegina El kun Aguero!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

Se domattina, al risveglio, ci sarà ancora Montella penso che smetterò di seguire una proprietà assente che deve ancora dimostrare di potersi permettere il Milan, una dirigenza di dubbia competenza, un allenatore indecente e dei giocatori senza le palle. Non ce la faccio più, 10 anni così sono davvero troppi, penso che smetterò.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sconfitta molto prevedibile, i ragazzi hanno datto tutto ma tatticamente la abbiamo regalatò..

Donnarumma 6
Musacchio 5
Bonucci 3
Romagnoli 4 Locatelli 6
Borini 6
Kessiè 6 Cutrone 6
Biglia 5
Bonaventura 6
Rodriguez 5
Suso 6
Andrè Silva 5

Montella 0


----------



## Milanista (15 Ottobre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> veramente mi riferivo a commenti di qualche pagina dietro. è comunque ridicolo tirare fuori kalinic pure sta sera, è una fissa proprio.



Si cercano i motivi di questa situazione, si elencano gli errori fatti, normale che, pensando agli errori... il pensiero corra anche a Kalinic.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

sono distrutto


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Io dico: ma se con la difesa a 3 prendiamo 3 gol a partita, per quale motivo non dovremmo almeno provare la difesa a 4?


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Niente fratelli, è stato bello sognare in grande dopo l'acquisto della società, dopo due nuovi e grandi dirigenti e soprattutto dopo un grandissimo mercato che ci ha fatto sognare.
*L'unico e decisivo errore* è stato fatto nel confermare Montella e dargli una squadra troppo forte per lui.
Solo un'idiota si inventa un 3511 super catenaccio con il nostro miglior giocatore in un ruolo dove puo rendere al 10% delle sue possibilità. 
Prendere spunto dall'atalanta o dalle più forti Chelsea,Tottenham ed Arsenal che giocano con un 3421(343) con i due trq che non tornano mai a centrocampo ma stanno stabili sulla trequarti.
Solo un'idiota non si rende conto che siamo il Milan e dobbiamo giocare all'attacco con le due punte o comunque con i due trequartisti sempre alti e non sulla linea dei centrocampisti.
Dopo questa sconfitrta,la terza su 3 scontri diretti per la champions league, sembra ovvio che il 4 posto per noi sarà impossibile da raggiungere. 
C'è anche la beffa che con il mancato raggiungimento della Champions ci saluteranno Suso,Donnarumma e forse anche Romagnoli e Silva.


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque la squadra sarà fatta anche male, ma non vale 4 sconfitte in 8 partite.


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Tutti sotto accusa. La società ha fatto 2 errori gravissimi. Confermare Montella e non prendere un grande attaccante. Ci costeranno carissimo.


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi solo il Milan in campo.
Rigori così se ne dovrebbero fischiare 100 ogni domenica.
Il mister è innocente.
Forza ragazzi.


----------



## folletto (15 Ottobre 2017)

Un tempo regalato con Suso annullato dal suo allenatore.
Kessie irriconoscibile (se aveva problemi fisici non doveva giocare)
3-4 gravi errori di Rodriguez, Biglia e Bonucci
Loro hanno culo, Icardi colpisce male 2 palloni e li mette nell'angolino
Loro hanno un allenatore e noi no
Il 2 tempo mi fa ********* di brutto


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ormai prende 6 milioni all'anno, è sazio così



Abbiamo subito 13 gol su massimo 20/25 tiri in porta ce qualcosa che non quadra...non fa più una parata decisiva...per me ce puzza di marcio...se in una squadra ti rema contro il portiere. Sei morto


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Oggi solo il Milan in campo.
> Rigori così se ne dovrebbero fischiare 100 ogni domenica.
> Il mister è innocente.
> Forza ragazzi.



É evidente che non hai visto la partita specialmente il primo tempo. Lascia perdere


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo subito 13 gol su massimo 20/25 tiri in porta ce qualcosa che non quadra...non fa più una parata decisiva...per me ce puzza di marcio...se in una squadra ti rema contro il portiere. Sei morto



Non ricordo sue papere, molti gol erano imparabili ma per ora non ci ha portato un punto. Ci fosse stato in porta un altro portiere qualsiasi non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Anzi, coi piedi ci ha fatto correre tanti pericoli. Per me è da vendere il prima possibile


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Ottobre 2017)

Io sono per metà incazzato come una biscia e per metà rassegnato. Non ce la faccio più. Primo tempo regalato. Secondo tempo giocato un quarto d'ora. Se non è da esonero questo, non so cosa lo è.
Ma soprattutto, abbiamo perso la metà delle partite. La metà, cristo, la metà. Una ogni due è una sconfitta. E per stare in media arriva la Juve...e per non cacciarlo durante la pausa nazionale. Grazie a tutti, giocatori, allenatore e società. Un'ultima cosa:ma perchè Vecino corre come un demonio al 88' e i nostri sono piantati al suolo? Bas-ta! Bas-ta!


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> É evidente che non hai visto la partita specialmente il primo tempo. Lascia perdere



Credo fosse ironico


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> É evidente che non hai visto la partita specialmente il primo tempo. Lascia perdere





Pit96 ha scritto:


> Credo fosse ironico



Nessuna ironia, comunque avete ragione il primo tempo male, ma neanche l' inter ha fatto calcio champagne.
Quello che più mi fa male è che abbiamo perso contro una squadra che non ha dimostrato *niente* in più di noi, tirando meno della metà delle volte in porta e con un rigore che 99 volte su 100 non lo dai al 90esimo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Prendiamo schiaffi dovunque.. che mandria di cessi


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Nessuna ironia, comunque avete ragione il primo tempo male, ma neanche l' inter ha fatto calcio champagne.
> Quello che più mi fa male è che abbiamo perso contro una squadra che non ha dimostrato *niente* in più di noi, tirando meno della metà delle volte in porta e con un rigore che 99 volte su 100 non lo dai al 90esimo.



Niente più di noi? Ripartenze organizzate. Corsa. Pressing. Attaccanti davanti che fanno la differenza. Ti pare niente questo? Lascia perdere


----------



## Roccoro (15 Ottobre 2017)

Io spero soltanto che il Milan ora possa giocare sempre come nel secondo tempo senza fare questi orrori difensivi. Mi dispiace molto per borini che si sbatte ogni partita.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Niente più di noi? Ripartenze organizzate. Corsa. Pressing. Attaccanti davanti che fanno la differenza. Ti pare niente questo? Lascia perdere



L'Inter non ci è stata superiore. Mi fa più male leggere queste cose, che il risultato. Perché dobbiamo falsificare la realtà? capisco l'amarezza, ma non è vero tutto ciò.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Unici suffcienti 
musacchio silva e borini


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Tutti sotto accusa. La società ha fatto 2 errori gravissimi. Confermare Montella e non prendere un grande attaccante. Ci costeranno carissimo.



Per me l'errore più grande, che prima o poi verrà fuori pubblicamente, è stato quello di creare i presupposti di uno scontro tra il nucleo dei vecchi giocatori e quelli nuovi. 
Questo viene prima di moduli, allenamenti e qualità dei singoli. Ognuno gioca per sé stesso o per i propri amici, anzichè per il bene del gruppo. 

Il secondo errore è stato quello di spendere tanto per incidere poco.

_meglio una cosa fatta bene che molte fatte male_

A che è servito cambiare tanto, e spendere tanto, per ottenere qualcosa che non è né carne né pesce? Spesi oltre 200 milioni per:

-mantenere il nucleo dei vecchi
-essere privi di un grande campione in grado di fare la differenza
-avere ancora Montella come allenatore invece di un grande nome
-avere una rosa costruita male per qualsiasi modulo in cui qualcuno si deve adattare in una posizione non congeniale


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che amarezza, questa la si poteva facilmente per lo meno non perdere. Non così almeno, con un primo tempo regalato in cui abbiamo messo fuori ruolo quasi ogni giocatore, due gol presi con capitan social a fare la bella statuina e infine con un rigore figlio dell'ansia con cui giochiamo. Francamente sono molto deluso adesso, da tutti, giocatori e allenatore in primis. Ma nemmeno vedo grandi possibilità in caso di cambio di guida tecnica. Salvo miracoli la stagione è già compromessa.


----------



## The P (15 Ottobre 2017)

la colpa è tutta di Montella.

Non si possonop spendere 4 o 6 partite con giocatori palesemente fuori rosa e risultati pessimi.

Nel precampionato, per quello che vale, non abbiamo subito nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

gli interisti ci faranno il dvd su questo derby


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Oggi solo il Milan in campo.
> Rigori così se ne dovrebbero fischiare 100 ogni domenica.
> Il mister è innocente.
> Forza ragazzi.



abbiamo fatto bene solo nel secondo tempo, è vero che c'è stata una reazione (comunque vanificata dagli orrori difensivi) ma non si può essere contenti di una roba del genere, dai



Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Comunque la squadra sarà fatta anche male, ma non vale 4 sconfitte in 8 partite.



appunto, la colpa è palesemente di chi la allena


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mi sto deprimendo un sacco.

E giovedì dovrei andare a vedere il Milan in EL dato che ho il mini abbonamento. 
Con che voglia...


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Niente più di noi? Ripartenze organizzate. Corsa. Pressing. Attaccanti davanti che fanno la differenza. Ti pare niente questo? Lascia perdere



Hai ragione, lasciamo perdere Krull, stasera c è troppa amarezza per discutere con razionalità.


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> L'Inter non ci è stata superiore. Mi fa più male leggere queste cose, che il risultato. Perché dobbiamo falsificare la realtà? capisco l'amarezza, ma non è vero tutto ciò.



Ci facciamo del male a non vedere la partita nel compmesso. Nel primo tempo ci hanno surclassato. Nel secondo tempo siamo andati all'arrembaggio ma solo di nervi. Loro hanno fatto 3 o 4 ripartenze dove potevano chiudere la partita. I gol nostri sono casuali, episodici. Sbagliamo a non vedere tutto questo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ci facciamo del male a non vedere la partita nel compmesso. Nel primo tempo ci hanno surclassato. Nel secondo tempo siamo andati all'arrembaggio ma solo di nervi. Loro hanno fatto 3 o 4 ripartenze dove potevano chiudere la partita. I gol nostri sono casuali, episodici. Sbagliamo a non vedere tutto questo.



No.
Ci hanno surclassato? No, siamo noi che lo abbiamo fatto nel secondo
Solo nervi? Non è vero, abbiamo giocato un buonissimo calcio. Con i nervi non ti procuri 4-5 palle goal nitide.
I nostri goal casuali? Lo sono i loro, vedi Icardi che svirgola il pallone e cavolate di Biglia e Rodriguez.


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, lasciamo perdere Krull, stasera c è troppa amarezza per discutere con razionalità.



Certo. La stessa lucidità di quando alcuni dicevano di aver dominato la Roma per 70 minuti. Boiate. Abbiamo fatto meglio dell'Inter per 20 minuti. 20 su 90. Ed é fondamentale capire bene questa cosa . Ah...abbiamo perso eh...ancora.


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> No.
> Ci hanno surclassato? No, siamo noi che lo abbiamo fatto nel secondo
> Solo nervi? Non è vero, abbiamo giocato un buonissimo calcio. Con i nervi non ti procuri 4-5 palle goal nitide.
> I nostri goal casuali? Lo sono i loro, vedi Icardi che svirgola il pallone e cavolate di Biglia e Rodriguez.



Noi abbiamo surclassato loro? No dai ragazzi é grave pensare sta cosa. Non ne usciamo piú cosí.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo surclassato loro? No dai ragazzi é grave pensare sta cosa. Non ne usciamo piú cosí.



Perché nel secondo tempo non è così? è stata molto migliore il nostro secondo tempo, che il primo loro.
Abbiamo perso per errori individuali una partita che si poteva vincere.


----------



## Black (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ci facciamo del male a non vedere la partita nel compmesso. Nel primo tempo ci hanno surclassato. Nel secondo tempo siamo andati all'arrembaggio ma solo di nervi. Loro hanno fatto 3 o 4 ripartenze dove potevano chiudere la partita. I gol nostri sono casuali, episodici. Sbagliamo a non vedere tutto questo.



sono d'accordo con te. Al di là del buon secondo tempo, siamo ancora una squadra confusionaria. Tant'è che se fossimo una squadra vera, dopo aver ripreso il derby 2 volte si doveva chiudere la rimonta. Invece per ben 2 volte ci siamo fatti fregare. 

p.s. senza dimenticare che il nostro secondo gol è stato veramente fortunoso


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ci facciamo del male a non vedere la partita nel compmesso. Nel primo tempo ci hanno surclassato. Nel secondo tempo siamo andati all'arrembaggio ma solo di nervi. Loro hanno fatto 3 o 4 ripartenze dove potevano chiudere la partita. I gol nostri sono casuali, episodici. Sbagliamo a non vedere tutto questo.



dici il giusto


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo con te. Al di là del buon secondo tempo, siamo ancora una squadra confusionaria. Tant'è che se fossimo una squadra vera, dopo aver ripreso il derby 2 volte si doveva chiudere la rimonta. Invece per ben 2 volte ci siamo fatti fregare.
> 
> p.s. senza dimenticare che il nostro secondo gol è stato veramente fortunoso


.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> No.
> Ci hanno surclassato? No, siamo noi che lo abbiamo fatto nel secondo
> Solo nervi? Non è vero, abbiamo giocato un buonissimo calcio. Con i nervi non ti procuri 4-5 palle goal nitide.
> I nostri goal casuali? Lo sono i loro, vedi *Icardi che svirgola il pallone e cavolate di Biglia e Rodriguez.*



Icardi svirgola in mezzo a 3 difensori...* Il gravissimo errore è di Bonucci*, basta con sta storia di Biglia che perde il pallone, la difesa si era già schierata ed eravamo 5 vs 3 in area. Chi marcava Leo? Il primo palo su cui si era piazzato Donnarumma? Riguardatevi l'azione, c'è Romagnoli che stava seguendo Vecino richiamando Bonucci, perchè dietro c'era Icardi liberissimo, mentre Biglia, già rientrato, seguiva in seconda battuta Perisic.


----------



## Marilson (15 Ottobre 2017)

comunque state perdendo il filo e la cosa piu importante. Abbiamo perso un derby, la stagione e' un fatto secondario


----------



## Milancholy (16 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Dalla partita più importante della stagione sono uscite diverse risposte:
> 1) Il Milan visto fin qua è messo in campo da cani.
> 2) Il Milan che viene messo nelle condizioni di giocare, può essere una squadra davvero bella da veder giocare. I 15 minuti di fuoco a inizio secondo tempo ne sono la prova.
> 3) Secondo il punto (2), i giocatori non sono scarsi nè si sono imbrocchiti, semplicemente non sono messi in condizione di giocare come sanno.
> ...



Col finale "strambo" di campagna acquisti, il ticket per l'orrorifico giro in rollercoaster era già stato inesorabilmente staccato ed a "Ridolini" il petardo è scoppiato in mano ancor prima dell'accensione. Sinceramente, non è mia abitudine scagliarmi in maniera semplicistica contro l'allenatore (nel quale, rovinosamente sbagliandomi, confidavo) ma questo ha oggettivamente perso la bussola ed il senno in maniera palese. Mancini, che buttava gente in campo alla rinfusa è in confronto uno stratega conclamato. Montella (e stasera ne abbiamo avuto l'esempio più lampante) mischia i dadi realmente col kulo (e pure tardivamente che quasi per un volta la sfanghiamo...) per defecarli in campo senza il minimo criterio. Manager da fantacalcio, Pippo Inzaghi al raffronto uno scienziato.


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2017)

Diciamo anche che loro hanno un allenatore che segue una linea ben precisa, delle idee ben precise e che dimostra di saper adattarsi ai giocatori che ha. Il nostro invece sta dimostrando indecisione e insicurezza trasmettendola ai giocatori. Guardate cosa sta facendo la Lazio che non ha una rosa superiore alla nostra ma una rosa in cui tutti sanno cosa fare quando vengono chiamati in causa (e per onestà si conoscono anche meglio dei nostri). Montella non sa sfruttare le armi che ha e tatticamente parlando si sta dimostrando inferiore a tanti, e per finire non sa gestire lo spogliatoio. Il problema è che non credo che ci sia in giro chissà chi per sostituirlo. Secondo me comunque dopo la partita di Genova andava cacciato.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono distrutto



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2017)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Col finale "strambo" di campagna acquisti, il ticket per l'orrorifico giro in rollercoaster era già stato inesorabilmente staccato ed a "Ridolini" il petardo è scoppiato in mano ancor prima dell'accensione. *Sinceramente, non è mia abitudine scagliarmi in maniera semplicistica contro l'allenatore (nel quale, rovinosamente sbagliandomi, confidavo) ma questo ha oggettivamente perso la bussola ed il senno in maniera palese*. Mancini, che buttava gente in campo alla rinfusa è in confronto uno stratega conclamato. Montella (e stasera ne abbiamo avuto l'esempio più lampante) mischia i dadi realmente col kulo (e pure tardivamente che quasi per un volta la sfanghiamo...) per defecarli in campo senza il minimo criterio. Manager da fantacalcio, Pippo Inzaghi al raffronto uno scienziato.


Eccomi...


----------



## Wildbone (16 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eccomi...



Siamo in 3.
Io sono uno di quelli che voleva dare una chance a Montella. Sono un romantico, e, per me, si meritava di testarsi con una squadra di livello. 

Purtroppo, sta fallendo sotto ogni punto, dimostrando che non è un allenatore in grado di dare carattere a una squadra che ha invece bisogno di un uomo forte, con delle idee, con una tattica precisa, coerente. Montella può andare bene per una squadra che ogni domenica scende in campo con i pronostici sempre (o quasi) sfavorevoli, che sa che per non perdere dovrà sputare sangue, e che, se fa tutto bene, e con un po' di fortuna, può pure rischiare di vincere qualche partita.

In tutte le aziende del mondo, di qualsiasi settore, se il leader, la guida, di un progetto si dimostra non all'altezza, viene silurato. Questo deve essere così anche in un Milan che ha finalmente la parvenza di una struttura societaria moderna, sveglia, poco romantica, interessata ai risultati. 

Ripeto: se Fassone non licenzia Montella entro la prossima partita, sarà da considerarsi al suo stesso livello: incompetente.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (16 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Certo. La stessa lucidità di quando alcuni dicevano di aver dominato la Roma per 70 minuti. Boiate. Abbiamo fatto meglio dell'Inter per 20 minuti. 20 su 90. Ed é fondamentale capire bene questa cosa . Ah...abbiamo perso eh...ancora.



Per due volte (dopo i due pareggi) ho pensato che avremmo potuto vincere. L'anno scorso non mi capitava mai
Quello che mi preoccupa è l'incapacità di organizzare una fase difensiva degna sia che si imposti la partita sul contenimento (primo tempo) sia che si vada all'attacco (secondo tempo). Questo allenatore non è capace di farlo? Non lo so


----------



## The P (16 Ottobre 2017)

L'ho vista con amici non milanisti. Era chiaro a tutti che ci fossero troppi calciatori fuori ruolo, a comincire da Rodriguz che è un terzino, punto.


----------



## Wildbone (16 Ottobre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> L'ho vista con amici non milanisti. Era chiaro a tutti che ci fossero troppi calciatori fuori ruolo, a comincire da Rodriguz che è un terzino, punto.



Ma poi, porca eva, se vedi che la squadra non rende, possibile che non ti venga in mente di ripartire, mettendo tutti i giocatori al posto giusto, nei loro ruoli. Come puoi pretendere di fare risultato e gioco, se fai giocare il 50% della squadra fuori ruolo, specialmente i giocatori più importanti. La confusione di Montella è palese, e si è trasmessa come un morbo all'intera squadra e società.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Primo tempo regalato con uno schieramento tattico astruso. Bonaventura e Suso spaesati e fuori ruolo, il primo tiro nel recupero del primo tempo. Secondo tempo con reazione di pancia, Suso che guarda caso dalla sua posizione naturale fa il suo solito movimento e sforna il gol, pensarci prima no eh, caro Montella? Teniamo il pallino del gioco perché ce lo lascia volutamente Spalletti, che sa di poter far male solo di rimessa, come fa dall'inizio del campionato. Concediamo praterie in contropiede e veniamo puniti, altra reazione di pancia con gol che come al solito non arriva mai da azione manovrata. Il rigore è la degna conclusione dell'anarchia che regna quando ci difendiamo. In poche parole abbiamo fatto esattamente la partita che voleva Spalletti, loro saranno fortunati (sulle due parità hanno anche rischiato) ma un'idea in mente ce l'hanno, quella di rubar palla e ripartire organizzati. Nel Milan non si capisce niente, si vive di reazioni isteriche e giocate dei singoli, per non parlare della fase difensiva che è un vero disastro. Come temevo è finita con l'Inter che vince ma non stravince (non è squadra impostata per stravincere) e Montella ultra-confermato! Hip hip hurrà!!!


----------



## 666psycho (16 Ottobre 2017)

deluso, sconfitta che fa male... Ormai cosa possiamo fare?? continuiamo a sperare che le cose possono cambiare..


----------



## BELOUFA (16 Ottobre 2017)

Dormito poco e male.
Partita che avremmo meritato quantomeno di pareggiare per quantità prodotta ma che perdiamo perchè dietro sono davvero disastrosi, ogni domenica esce un buon tempone con una genialata, senza le due legnate di zapata e rodriguez a quest'ora avremmo 2 punti in più e due sconfitte pesanti in meno.
Io non sono un Montelliano, ma ho sempre pensato che fosse giusto che continuasse lui perchè mi rivedevo nella sua idea di gioco, 4-3-3 con l'esterno alto sx si che attacca la rpofondità dietro la punta, l'esterno alto a destra che accentra per lasciare spazio al terzino destro, in tutto questo abbiamo avuto la miopia del DS che in 3 mesi non è riuscito a trovare un esterno offessivo e l'immane sfiga dell'infortunio di Conti.
Messo un punto su queste due situazioni negative che prescindono dall'allenatore, ovvero la manca di un attaccante rapido e gli infortuni di tipo articolari dobbiamo venire alle colpe dell'allenatore, che rimarca spesso il fatto che la rosa sia corta per giocare con il 4-3-3.
L'allenotore è stato debole alle prima sconfitta si è sciolto ed corso a cambiare precipitosamente modulo, la squadra ha perso convinzione ed identità, ha buttato nel cesso 3 mesi di lavoro, quando in mancanza di un ala sx sarebbe stato molto più semplice giocare con Bonaventura e Suso larghi che, che che se ne dica sono i 2 esterni con cui abbiamo chiuso al 2° posto il girone d'andata lo scorso anno.
Tutte le squadre giocano con i due esterni alti, o cmq con 2 giocatori sulle fascia, noi siamo l'unica realtà in italia che chiede a 2 giocatori di coprire 100 m di campo, due giocatori volenterosi e fin qui tra i migliori ma cmq anche abbastanza mediocri come Borini e Rodriguez, ed in più quando questi salgono non abbiamo nei due centrali esterni (Musacchio e Romagnoli) le qualità per sostenere quel ruolo, ieri abbiamo preso 2 gol così perchè negli spostamenti laterali Musacchio e Romagnoli sono stati superati da Peris e Candreva sul 2° e 1° gol.
Detto questo, Montella ha fatto intendere di voler proseguire con questa orribile pastrocchio tattico che fa acqua da tutte le parti, quindi io non lo ritengo nemmeno più adatto a costruire un idea per il domani, è un allanatore totalmente inutile ad oggi quindi a malincuore va sostituito.

Ma qui viene il bello, chi lo sceglie il prossimo allenatore?
Mirabelli?
Il disastroso Mirabelli no, non è altezza, lui come Montella se non di più, del ruolo affidatogli, questo signore non può fare il ds del milan, non ha la cultura calcistica e il prestigio, io lo conosco da Cosenza quando ci giocava mio cugino Cosa, Mirabelli è un uomo che appartiene a un calcio di livello nettamente inferiore, non gli si può più affidare nessuna scelta strategica per il futuro di una società che si chiama Milan.
L'inter con Ausillo ds ha perso tempo e anni, la juve cambiò Secco rapidamente quando capì che non era all'altezza, noi dobbiamo fare la stessa cosa.
Fassone deve essere intelligente e deve depauperare Mirabelli senza dare troppo nell'occhio, tenendolo come DS fino a fine stagione ma affiancadogli un tutor o un direttore dell'area tecnica che prenda lui le decisioni, ripeto non possiamo affidare la scelta del nuovo mister al signor MIrabelli.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma 5.5 non fa errori ma nemmeno ti da mai la sensazione di parare l'imparabile cioè il motivo per cui viene pagato 6 milioni

Musacchio 5.5 si fa saltare troppo facilmente da Perisic sul 2-1
Bonucci 4 allucinante su entrambi i gol di Icardi fatti su azione
Romagnoli 5.5

Borini 6.5
Kessie 4.5
Biglia 5
Bonaventura 6
Rodriguez 4.5

Suso 6
A. Silva 5

Cutrone 5.5
Locatelli 4.5

Montella 3


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Sì potrebbe tentare di fare anche un 4-2-3-1 con kessie bloccati e suso-chala - Bonaventura dietro la punta


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> L'Inter non ci è stata superiore. Mi fa più male leggere queste cose, che il risultato. Perché dobbiamo falsificare la realtà? capisco l'amarezza, ma non è vero tutto ciò.


L'Inter forse non c'è stato superiore ok può darsi.... Ma una differenza enorme e che spaletti insegna a vincere.... Il nostro vuole insegnare a giocare bene... Io scelgo tutta la vita uno che vuole vincere


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Se sacchi giocava bene ma non vinceva nessuno oggi se ne ricorderebbe più


----------



## mistergao (16 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi, non giriamoci troppo intorno: brutta botta. Il problema è che questa squadra perde sempre: quando se lo merita (Samp) e quando, volendo, meriterebbe anche il pareggio, tipo ieri sera. Inter superiore? Sì, ma non di molto. Più che altro è una squadra più solida, con una fisionomia ben precisa, mentre noi diamo sempre l’idea, anche nei momenti migliori (che ogni tanto abbiamo) di essere sempre pronti a prendere gol.
Ieri, a ben vedere, l’Inter avrà avuto cinque grosse occasioni: in tre casi ha segnato…questo è un segnale molto cattivo e conferma quanto fatto vedere fino ad ora, ovvero che questa squadra concede poco, ma subisce molto. Quello che mi spaventa di più, adesso, è però un discorso psicologico: temo che si faccia spazio, nella mente dei giocatori, l’idea che “tanto si perde sempre”, da lì in poi diventa dura.


----------



## zlatan (16 Ottobre 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> il pareggio sarebbe stato il risultato piu' giustio, ma abbiamo una difesa da retrocessione..i peggiori bonucci, rodriguez, biglia..i migliori borini, suso e bonaventura..devo dire tutti i giocatori che abbiamo comprato in estatte si stanno rivelando un flop..e' questa mi fa preoccupare..donnarumma e' da vendere non sa giocare la palla..ogni volta che rinvia la perdiamo..il quarto post e' ormai passe'



Facciamo attenzione che è tutta colpa di Donnarumma.... Ma ti pare che Donnarumma sia il nostro problema??? COn Bonucci e Romagnoli in queste condizioni, noi pensiamo a Donnarumma? E dai...


----------



## BELOUFA (16 Ottobre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Facciamo attenzione che è tutta colpa di Donnarumma.... Ma ti pare che Donnarumma sia il nostro problema??? COn Bonucci e Romagnoli in queste condizioni, noi pensiamo a Donnarumma? E dai...



Bè magari ieri non troppo ma con la roma si, Donnarumma è stato un problema, a portieri invertiti contro la Roma come finisce?


----------



## zlatan (16 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi io non voglio fare il bastian contrario, ma qui c'è gente che dà colpe a Donnarumma e a Kalinic, ma vi sembra che con un Romagnoli un Kessie o un Bonucci in queste condizioni, la colpa possa essere di donnarumma?? Vogliamo staccarci una volta per tutte dal discorso rinnovo??? 
Capitolo Montella. C'è gente che se non viene esonerato non segue più la squadra.: andiamoci piano, lui ha le sue colpe, Suso seconda punta è scandaloso e lo deve capire, giocare con una difesa a 5 non sta nè in cielo nè in terra, ma:
1) chi diavolo mettiamo al suo posto?
2) Nella sua follia, Montella nel secondo tempo l'ha cambiata la partita con i cambi, poi vogliamo dare la colpa a lui che Bonaventura tira e Handanovic fa un miracolo (ma lì la devi mettere dentro), azione dopo Biglia si addormenta e viene uccellato da Icardi che poi va a far gol indisturbato perchè Bonucci e Romagnoli vagano per l'area?
Oppure che Rodriguez salva un gol già fatto e poi su calcio d'angolo fa il ritardato mentale su una palla che era già fuori? 
E' ovvio che quando una squadra va male è l'allenatore che paga, ma prendiamocela anche con chi va in campo e per 45 minuti nel caso di ieri, 90 nel caso della Sampdoria, e fa la bella statuina....
Poi Bonucci e Romagnoli sono 2 pipponi pazzeschi a 3 a 4 o a 5, è colpa di Montella che pensava di avere 2 campioni in squadra? Kessie vaga per il campo come se fosse appena atterrato dalla luna è colpa di Montella? Arriva chiunque altro, ora che capisce cosa deve fare, siamo già a gennaio...


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Facciamo attenzione che è tutta colpa di Donnarumma.... Ma ti pare che Donnarumma sia il nostro problema??? COn Bonucci e Romagnoli in queste condizioni, noi pensiamo a Donnarumma? E dai...


 non e colpa di donnarumma nello specifico ....ma un portiere e pagato x parare ti ricordi una parata di donnarumma che quest anno ci ha portato punti?io no


----------



## zlatan (16 Ottobre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Bè magari ieri non troppo ma con la roma si, Donnarumma è stato un problema, a portieri invertiti contro la Roma come finisce?



In questo momento non salvo nessuno, neanche Donnarumma. Però è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi....
E poi vorrei parlare di Silva. Adesso è chiaro perchè non gioca? NO perchè tutto il forum pregava affinchè Kalinic non si ristabilisse dall'infortunio per poter giocare conSilva, che ha fatto 3 partite da titolare più mezz'ora contro una squadra in 10 e ha fatto totale zero gol. Questo per dire che siamo tutti bravi a fare gli allenatori da fuori, poi in campo è un'altra cosa.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Niente fratelli, è stato bello sognare in grande dopo l'acquisto della società, dopo due nuovi e grandi dirigenti e soprattutto dopo un grandissimo mercato che ci ha fatto sognare.
*L'unico e decisvo errore* è stato fatto nel confermare Montella e dargli una squadra troppo forte per lui.
Solo un'idiota si inventa un 3511 super catenaccio con il nostro miglior giocatore messo in un ruolo dove puo rendere al 10% delle sue possibilità. 
Solo un'idiota non si rende conto che siamo il Milan e dobbiamo giocare all'attacco con le due punte o comunque con i due trequartisti sempre alti e non sulla linea dei centrocampisti.
Prendere spunto dall'atalanta o dalle più forti Chelsea,Tottenham e Arsenal le quali usano un 3421(343) con i due giocatori dietro la punta stabili sulla trequarti.
Dopo questa sconfittta,la 3 su 3 scontri diretti per la champions league, sembra ovvio che il 4 posto per noi sarà impossibile da raggiungere.
C'è anche che con il mancato raggiungimento della Champions ci saluteranno Suso,Donnarumma e forse anche Romagnoli e Silva.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Lo scorso anno ci ha portato un sacco di punti e innegabile...... ma questo anno e un problema grosso involuto sia con i piedi(dove non e stato mai bravo)... ma sopratutto nei tempi di reazione...in questo momento e scadente


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non voglio fare il bastian contrario, ma qui c'è gente che dà colpe a Donnarumma e a Kalinic, ma vi sembra che con un Romagnoli un Kessie o un Bonucci in queste condizioni, la colpa possa essere di donnarumma?? Vogliamo staccarci una volta per tutte dal discorso rinnovo???
> Capitolo Montella. C'è gente che se non viene esonerato non segue più la squadra.: andiamoci piano, lui ha le sue colpe, Suso seconda punta è scandaloso e lo deve capire, giocare con una difesa a 5 non sta nè in cielo nè in terra, ma:
> 1) chi diavolo mettiamo al suo posto?
> 2) Nella sua follia, Montella nel secondo tempo l'ha cambiata la partita con i cambi, poi vogliamo dare la colpa a lui che Bonaventura tira e Handanovic fa un miracolo (ma lì la devi mettere dentro), azione dopo Biglia si addormenta e viene uccellato da Icardi che poi va a far gol indisturbato perchè Bonucci e Romagnoli vagano per l'area?
> ...


E l'errore più grande che una azienda e una società possono fare quella di non cambiare perche non c'è nessun altro


----------



## zlatan (17 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E l'errore più grande che una azienda e una società possono fare quella di non cambiare perche non c'è nessun altro



Ok. Detto questo, chi mettiamo?


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ok. Detto questo, chi mettiamo?


 io vedrei bene guidolin e un pensiero personale ...


----------



## zlatan (17 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> io vedrei bene guidolin e un pensiero personale ...



Ma lo vedevi Guidolin nelle interviste? Sembrava che stesse per piangere da un momento all'altro, durerebbe 2 partite prima dell'esaurimento...


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Ottobre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ok. Detto questo, chi mettiamo?



Sai chi chiamerei io? Mondonico, anche se non credo sia nelle condizioni di salute per poter ancora allenare.
Registrerebbe la difesa, evitandoci figuracce in giro per l'Italia.
Le alternative sono Oddo (poca esperienza) e Reja.. non voglio neppure considerare gente come Guidolin o Malesani.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> io vedrei bene guidolin e un pensiero personale ...



guidolin ha smesso di allenare perchè non riusciva a gestire lo stress, metterlo in questa situazione equivarrebbe ad ammazzarlo


----------



## edoardo (17 Ottobre 2017)

Io dico che l'impronta alla squadra la dà l'allenatore.Nello specifico Montella deve avere problemi caratteriali enormi,visto che no sa neanche lui che tipo di schema adottare,e son passati 4 mesi.Dategli una ripassata e fategli un'elettroshock!Dai vediamo se funziona,non si mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> guidolin ha smesso di allenare perchè non riusciva a gestire lo stress, metterlo in questa situazione equivarrebbe ad ammazzarlo


Non riusciva a gestire lo stress per la zona salvezza, attenzione; tra l'altro, sabato 7 l'ho sentito su Radio 1 mentre commentava una tappa ciclistica. 
Direi che Montella, a confronto, è un generale di ferro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non riusciva a gestire lo stress per la zona salvezza, attenzione; tra l'altro, sabato 7 l'ho sentito su Radio 1 mentre commentava una tappa ciclistica.
> Direi che Montella, a confronto, è un generale di ferro.



anche noi lottiamo per la lotta salvezza


----------



## zlatan (17 Ottobre 2017)

edoardo ha scritto:


> Io dico che l'impronta alla squadra la dà l'allenatore.Nello specifico Montella deve avere problemi caratteriali enormi,visto che no sa neanche lui che tipo di schema adottare,e son passati 4 mesi.Dategli una ripassata e fategli un'elettroshock!Dai vediamo se funziona,non si mai



In realtà ha fatto solo un cambio. Da 4-3-3 a 3-5-2 col quale o si salverà o affonda ormai non cambia più. Magari passasse al 4-2-3-1 ma mi acconteterei anche del 4-4-2.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non riusciva a gestire lo stress per la zona salvezza, attenzione; tra l'altro, sabato 7 l'ho sentito su Radio 1 mentre commentava una tappa ciclistica.
> *Direi che Montella, a confronto, è un generale di ferro.*



La tua ovviamente è una battuta, ma il confronto non è possibile perché Montella non deve gestire nessuno stress: semplicemente se ne frega, dato che ride delle sconfitte. Fra uno che sente troppo lo stress e uno che non lo sente proprio, per me è meno peggio il primo. Ovvio però che Guidolin lo lascerei dov'è per altri motivi, ormai appartiene a una generazione passata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> anche noi lottiamo per la lotta salvezza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La tua ovviamente è una battuta, ma il confronto non è possibile perché Montella non deve gestire nessuno stress: semplicemente se ne frega, dato che ride delle sconfitte. Fra uno che sente troppo lo stress e uno che non lo sente proprio, per me è meno peggio il primo. Ovvio però che Guidolin lo lascerei dov'è per altri motivi, ormai appartiene a una generazione passata.


Io non credo se ne freghi, ma se sei incapace non ci puoi fare nulla per uscirne.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque il mio vecchio allenatore mi diceva che contano il il 30% quando va bene il 90 quando fanno danni


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2017)

E comunque gli attaccanti non sono quasi mai stati grandi allenatori al contrario dei centrocampisti


----------



## Serginho (17 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E comunque gli attaccanti non sono quasi mai stati grandi allenatori al contrario dei centrocampisti



Questa è una sciocchezza che si legge troppo spesso e NON corrisponde minimamente al vero.

Ferguson
Clough
Heynches
Klopp
Michels
Lattek
Carniglia
Robson
Chapman
Hitzfeld
Dalglish
Zagallo
Lobanovskyi

Tutti questi allenatori tra i migliori di sempre, vincenti e sopratutto ex attaccanti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Comunque il mio vecchio allenatore mi diceva che contano il il 30% quando va bene il 90 quando fanno danni



Grande verità, lo dice spesso anche Nedo Sonetti che ha il record di promozioni dalla B alla A.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Grande verità, lo dice spesso anche Nedo Sonetti che ha il record di promozioni dalla B alla A.



E' libero Sonetti?...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Comunque il mio vecchio allenatore mi diceva che contano il il 30% quando va bene il 90 quando fanno danni





Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Grande verità, lo dice spesso anche Nedo Sonetti che ha il record di promozioni dalla B alla A.





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' libero Sonetti?...



Guardate che Sonetti è ironico.

Vuole soltanto dire che se si vince, non si da il merito all'allenatore..mentre quando si perde è tutta colpa sua.


----------

